# 63% spielen auf dem PC



## soyus3 (16. Juli 2013)

Die  Electronic Software Association hat jetzt paar Zahlen veröffentlicht die sie aus ihrer Studie entnommen haben.
Alledings bezieht sich die Umfrage auf die amerikanische Haushalte.Demnach spielen 68% auf den Konsolen,63% auf dem PC,43% auf den Smartphones,37% auf den Handhelds...
Dualshockers bei dem die Zahlen veröffentlicht wurden hat auch einen passenden Titel ausgesucht :  "Pc Gaming ist so tot das 63% der Amerikaner darauf spielen im gegensatz zu Smartphones und Handhelds".
Die Anspielung von Dualshockers bezieht sich auch einbisschen auf die letzt veröffentlichten Quartalzahlen des PC,wo 10% weniger verkauft wurden im gegensatz zum letzten Jahr um die selbe Zeit.("nur" 76 millionen Geräte)





Quelle: PC Gaming Is So Dead That 63% Of American Gamers Game on PC, Beating Smartphones and Handhelds | DualShockers


----------



## grenn-CB (16. Juli 2013)

In Deutschland werden ja im Vergleich zu Konsolenspielen viele PC Spiele gekauft, soweit ich weiß ist Deutschland eines der wenigen Ländern wo so viele PC Spiele verkauft werden.


----------



## soyus3 (16. Juli 2013)

Richtig auch Interessant ist GDC Europa -Umfrage.
Demnach wollen aus der europäischen  Spiele-Industrie: 53% planen für den Pc zu entwickeln, 66% für mobile Geräte,13% für die Playstation 4, 9% für die XboxOne, 5% für die Wii U...

Quelle: GDC Europe-Umfrage innerhalb der europäischen Spieleindustrie enthüllt kommende Spieleplattform-Trends und regionale unterschiede 16.07.2013 | Nachricht | finanzen.net


----------



## Diaflolo97 (16. Juli 2013)

dass die wii u noch "so gut" wegkommt wundert mich fast. außer nintendo brachte doch da bisher fast niemand was und dass nur 13 % für ps4 entwickeln wollen halte ich auch für sehr wenig. Dass aber so viel für mobile Geräte entwickelt werden soll, finde ich schon fast schlimm, denn seien wir mal ehrlich: alle spiele-apps sind irgendwo schmarn oder überteuert oder beides. Desweiteren sind smartphones und tablets einfach nicht fürs spielen gemacht, die leistung fehlt auch um als nutzer länger als 30 minuten spielen zu können ohne augenkrebs oder geschwüre zu bekommen. 
dass in deutschland aber wahnsinnig viel aufm pc gedaddelt wird, das stimmt wohl, deutschland ist eben das einzig wahre zockerland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2013)

Aber man merkt teilweise schon den Trend zur Konsole bzw. Tablett / Handy. Der PC ist aber meist noch die eierlegende Wollmilchsau


----------



## Diaflolo97 (16. Juli 2013)

naja, laut microsoft ist die wollmilchsau eher die xbox gone


----------



## alm0st (16. Juli 2013)

Naja, das Problem an den Zahlen ist aber dass auf dem PC trotzdem weitaus schlechtere Absatzzahlen im Vergleich zu den Konsolen erwirtschaftet werden. Das kann man jetzt interpretieren wie man will aber rentabler sind halt einfach die Konsolen, wobei es auch Ausnahmen gibt wie z.B. Skyrim.


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Juli 2013)

Würde jedes Spiel einen Onlinezwang haben würde der Umsatz/Gewinn bei den Pc Spielen massiv anders aussehen.
Mobile Spiele halten mich auch nicht lang am Smartphone. Ich würde mir eine Xbox 360 zulegen aber nur weil es kaum Hack 'n' Slay Games für den Pc gibt.
Für die PS4 wird vieles kommen! Da sehe ich die Xbox als klaren verlierer, allein weil die Kamera pausenlos an sein muss. Damit hat die NSA bestimmt was zu tun.


----------



## DaStash (16. Juli 2013)

Ist doch logisch oder gibt es Solitär und moorhuhn mittlerweile auch auf Konsolen? 

Interessant sind die Absatzzahlen, die die jeweiligen Plattform erwirtschaften.

MfG


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Juli 2013)

Ist doch klar das die aussterbe-Propaganda der diversen aussagen nur PR gepusche für sich selbst oder deren Sparte war, denn dies wird schon seit etlichen Jahren prophezeit durch diverse Gerätehersteller (Laptop, Tablet, Smartphone... alle lagen natürlich daneben), wartet ab, als nächstes werden die Taschenrechnerproduzenten verlauten das sie den PC ablösen werden 
Ich warte nur auf einen Konter einer Firma (die gerade eher wenig Aufmerksamkeit bekommt), die natürlich nur rein zufällig NUR bzw hauptsächlich für eine anderen Plattform produziert, die sagt das es überhaupt keine PC Spieler mehr gibt, weil deren eigene Studie ergeben hat das man solche Spieler nicht finde 
Es ist nur natürlich das man DER HighEnd Plattform PR-Unter-Die-Gürtellinie-Schläge verpassen will, um sich selbst besser darzustellen und de Leute damit zu beeinflussen, was auch bei vielen funktionieren mag weil sie Medienzombies sind und alles glauben was ihnen gesagt wird.
Ehhm... kann mir einer sagen, wo es hier zum nächsten Shop geht, wo ich einen neuen Gaming-PC erwerben kann


----------



## r34ln00b (17. Juli 2013)

je nach gerne spiel ich das eine oder andere spiel lieber auf dem pc oder konsole.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch oder gibt es Solitär und moorhuhn mittlerweile auch auf Konsolen?
> 
> Interessant sind die Absatzzahlen, die die jeweiligen Plattform erwirtschaften.
> 
> MfG



Wenn man einfach nur die Zahlen sieht, müssten PC-Spiele sich ja im Grunde genau so oft verkaufen wie Konsolenspiele, was sie aber in der Regel nicht tun.
Also entweder sind in den 63% Solitär, Browsergames und Co dabei, oder PCler sind die größten Raubkopierer die es gibt (oder ein bisschen von beidem).


----------



## Rolk (17. Juli 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wenn man einfach nur die Zahlen sieht, müssten PC-Spiele sich ja im Grunde genau so oft verkaufen wie Konsolenspiele, was sie aber in der Regel nicht tun.
> Also entweder sind in den 63% Solitär, Browsergames und Co dabei, oder PCler sind die größten Raubkopierer die es gibt (oder ein bisschen von beidem).


 
Warum, passt doch. Wir haben schon oft genug gesehen das der PC ohne MMOs ähnlich viel Umsatz macht wie XBox360 oder PS3. Mit MMOs macht er ähnlich viel Umsatz wie alle Konsolen zusammen. Ich würde daraus eher ableiten das für Konsolen ähnlich viel kopiert wird wie für den PC.


----------



## AnthraX (17. Juli 2013)

Die frage ist auch immer welche spiele da gemeint sind welche entwickelt werden. Ich meine auch im MM zB ist der anteil der PCSpiele am größten,  aber einiges davon.sind einfach "billogspiele". Wenn es um AAA titel geht, hat die konsole die nase vorn. Da kommen halt nicht 100.000 verschiedene simulatoren und anderer total unnützer kram. Es handelt sich dort halt fast ausschliesslich um vollpreistitel.



Rolk schrieb:


> Warum, passt doch. Wir haben schon oft genug gesehen das der PC ohne MMOs ähnlich viel Umsatz macht wie XBox360 oder PS3. Mit MMOs macht er ähnlich viel Umsatz wie alle Konsolen zusammen. Ich würde daraus eher ableiten das für Konsolen ähnlich viel kopiert wird wie für den PC.



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. An einem pc lässt sich ein spiel viel leichter raubkopieren als an einer konsole. Der typische 15 jährige lässt sich ja nicht sofort die konsole chipen. Zumal dabei auch updaterechte etc verloren gehen oder? Aber es werden doch (zb in der schule) massenweise gebrannte pc spiele umhergereicht. Ich meine kurz ne .exe austauschen können alle...

Ich kann das natürlich nicht verallgemeinern. Aber ich kenne dutzende Leute (teils sehr ambitionierte spieler), die laden sich spiele fast ausschliesslich illegal für den pc.  Kaufen für ihre konsole aber nur original. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das das so sonderlich unnormal ist. Die konsole ist halt auch eine plattform für unbewanderte. Leute, die einfach gar keine Ahnung haben das man da raubkopieren kann. 
Und da das Spektrum an spielen für den pc viel größer ist, der Umsatz jedoch auf einem level liegt, ist ja ein indikator für meine "these".


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2013)

Rolk schrieb:


> Warum, passt doch. Wir haben schon oft genug gesehen das der PC ohne MMOs ähnlich viel Umsatz macht wie XBox360 oder PS3. Mit MMOs macht er ähnlich viel Umsatz wie alle Konsolen zusammen. Ich würde daraus eher ableiten das für Konsolen ähnlich viel kopiert wird wie für den PC.


 
Mich wundert es nur, weil hier sogar vom amerikanischen Raum die Rede ist. Dort ist der Windows PC doch eher ein Nischenprodukt? Hat Quanti nicht mal gemeint das die dort eigentlich nur Macs haben und ansonsten eben Konsolen. Ich gehe wie gesagt (gerade in den USA) eher von Browsergames aus.


----------



## AnthraX (17. Juli 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Mich wundert es nur, weil hier sogar vom amerikanischen Raum die Rede ist. Dort ist der Windows PC doch eher ein Nischenprodukt? Hat Quanti nicht mal gemeint das die dort eigentlich nur Macs haben und ansonsten eben Konsolen. Ich gehe wie gesagt (gerade in den USA) eher von Browsergames aus.



Totaler irrglaube. Meine Schwester lebt seit 6 Jahren in den usa und kam viel rum (mann ist ein us soldat). Ja, macs sind dort verbreiteter als hier, das ändert aber nix an der Überlegenheit von windows, auch in den staaten. Aber konsolen sind dort halt insgesamt noch beliebter als hier als spieleplattform.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wenn man einfach nur die Zahlen sieht, müssten PC-Spiele sich ja im Grunde genau so oft verkaufen wie Konsolenspiele, was sie aber in der Regel nicht tun.
> Also entweder sind in den 63% Solitär, Browsergames und Co dabei, oder PCler sind die größten Raubkopierer die es gibt (oder ein bisschen von beidem).


 
Nach allen Zahlen die ich kenne ein bisschen von beiden. Fakt ist das mit reinen PC Spielen nur ein Bruchteil von dem erwirtschaftet wird, was Konsolen erwirtschaften.


Rolk schrieb:


> Warum, passt doch. Wir haben schon oft genug gesehen das der PC ohne MMOs ähnlich viel Umsatz macht wie XBox360 oder PS3. Mit MMOs macht er ähnlich viel Umsatz wie alle Konsolen zusammen. Ich würde daraus eher ableiten das für Konsolen ähnlich viel kopiert wird wie für den PC.



Das wäre mir neu. Mmos sind nicht direkt vergleichbar, da es sie auf Konsolen nicht gibt. Und bei vergleichbaren Spielen habe ich im Hinterkopf, dass die Absätze bei Konsolen immer "deutlich" höher sind.


MfG


----------



## Rolk (17. Juli 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. An einem pc lässt sich ein spiel viel leichter raubkopieren als an einer konsole. Der typische 15 jährige lässt sich ja nicht sofort die konsole chipen. Zumal dabei auch updaterechte etc verloren gehen oder? Aber es werden doch (zb in der schule) massenweise gebrannte pc spiele umhergereicht. Ich meine kurz ne .exe austauschen können alle...
> 
> Ich kann das natürlich nicht verallgemeinern. Aber ich kenne dutzende Leute (teils sehr ambitionierte spieler), die laden sich spiele fast ausschliesslich illegal für den pc.  Kaufen für ihre konsole aber nur original. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das das so sonderlich unnormal ist. Die konsole ist halt auch eine plattform für unbewanderte. Leute, die einfach gar keine Ahnung haben das man da raubkopieren kann.
> Und da das Spektrum an spielen für den pc viel größer ist, der Umsatz jedoch auf einem level liegt, ist ja ein indikator für meine "these".


 
Du vergisst das PC Spiele im Schnitt deutlich günstiger als Konsolenspiele sind. Bei gleichem Umsatz von PC vs Konsole müsste man also fasst davon ausgehen das für Konsole mehr kopiert wird. Ich kenne mich da auch nicht aus, aber im Vergleich zu PC Spielen soll es wohl ein Kinderspiel sein XBox360 und Wii Spiele zu craken. Die werden dann genauso aus dem Netz gezogen und herumgereicht wie PC Spiele auch.




DaStash schrieb:


> Nach allen Zahlen die ich kenne ein bisschen von  beiden. Fakt ist das mit reinen PC Spielen nur ein Bruchteil von dem  erwirtschaftet wird, was Konsolen erwirtschaften.
> 
> 
> Das  wäre mir neu. Mmos sind nicht direkt vergleichbar, da es sie auf  Konsolen nicht gibt. Und bei vergleichbaren Spielen habe ich im  Hinterkopf, dass die Absätze bei Konsolen immer "deutlich" höher sind.
> ...


 
Du lässt dich von den Retailverkaufszahlen blenden die auf Konsole tatsächlich fast immer deutlich höher sind. Sobald aber mal ein Publisher seine Umsatzzahlen für die unterschiedlichen Plattformen veröffentlich sieht man, dass es am PC offensichtlich einen sehr hohen Anteil an Downloadverkäufen gibt, weil z. B. PC und PS3 Umsätze relativ gleich sind. MMOs musst du dazuzählen. Das sind nun mal auch Spiele die am PC laufen.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

Rolk schrieb:


> Du lässt dich von den Retailverkaufszahlen blenden die auf Konsole tatsächlich fast immer deutlich höher sind. Sobald aber mal ein Publisher seine Umsatzzahlen für die unterschiedlichen Plattformen veröffentlich sieht man, dass es am PC offensichtlich einen sehr hohen Anteil an Downloadverkäufen gibt, weil z. B. PC und PS3 Umsätze relativ gleich sind.


Hast du da mal ein Beispiel?

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Juli 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Aber man merkt teilweise schon den Trend zur Konsole bzw. *Tablett* / Handy. Der PC ist aber meist noch die eierlegende Wollmilchsau


 
*Das* ist bei der Kombination aus Freundin + Bett + Frühstück auch sehr praktisch. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2013)

Rolk schrieb:


> Du vergisst das PC Spiele im Schnitt deutlich günstiger als Konsolenspiele sind. Bei gleichem Umsatz von PC vs Konsole müsste man also fasst davon ausgehen das für Konsole mehr kopiert wird. Ich kenne mich da auch nicht aus, aber im Vergleich zu PC Spielen soll es wohl ein Kinderspiel sein XBox360 und Wii Spiele zu craken. Die werden dann genauso aus dem Netz gezogen und herumgereicht wie PC Spiele auch.



Sind Konsolenspiele nicht wegen der Gebühr für Sony und MS teurer?
Der Umsatzanteil für den Publisher müsste doch in etwa gleich sein?

Ein Kumpel von mir hatte früher mal eine gecrackte XBox360, und er fand das mit den Spielen nicht so einfach. Er meinte da müsse man ständig aufpassen das man nicht irgend ein Update nachgeschoben bekommt, er dürfte garnicht mehr online gehen und Discs werden auch nicht alle genommen. Jedenfalls hat sich das wesentlich komplexer angehört als es am PC der Fall ist. Er hat sich dann irgend wann wieder ne normale XBox geholt oder das ganze rückgängig gemacht, weis nicht mehr genau.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

Kommt mir bekannt vor. 

MfG


----------



## Rolk (17. Juli 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Hast du da mal ein Beispiel?
> 
> MfG


 
EA veröffentlicht regelmässig Zahlen:

Electronic Arts: Umsatz & Gewinn leicht gesunken ((360,3DS,Android,GC,GBA,iPad,iPhone,NDS,PC,PS2,PS3,PSP,Vita,Wii,Wii U,WP7,Xbox)) - 4Players





Rizzard schrieb:


> ...Er hat sich dann irgend wann wieder ne normale XBox  geholt oder das ganze rückgängig gemacht, weis nicht mehr genau.



Andere kaufen sich für diesen Fall eine 2. Konsole. Kosten ja kaum noch was. Eine um die Kopien  im Singleplayer zu zocken und eine zum Online gehen.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

Ja und, sagt doch jetzt nichts darüber aus, dass der PC, so wie du es sagst, gleich viel, wenn nicht sogar mehr erwirtschaftet? Da steht nur das die Umsätze der digitalen Sparte gestiegen sind und das für alle Plattformen also nicht nur der PC.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Juli 2013)

Diaflolo97 schrieb:


> deutschland ist eben das einzig wahre zockerland


Träum weiter, vielleicht wachst du dann in Südkorea auf. 


DaStash schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch oder gibt es Solitär und moorhuhn mittlerweile auch auf Konsolen?


Das war auch ungefähr mein erster Gedanke, denn auf dem PC ist der Anteil an F2P im Vergleich zu den Konsolen wirklich riesig. 


Rolk schrieb:


> Warum, passt doch. Wir haben schon oft genug gesehen das der PC ohne MMOs ähnlich viel Umsatz macht wie XBox360 oder PS3. Mit MMOs macht er ähnlich viel Umsatz wie alle Konsolen zusammen. Ich würde daraus eher ableiten das für Konsolen ähnlich viel kopiert wird wie für den PC.


Ableiten kannst du daraus gar nichts, außer dass dort mehr kopiert wird, wo es einfacher ist und das ist nunmal beim PC. 
MMOs bringen dem PC-Gaming im allgemeinen auch so gut wie gar nichts, denn für WOW musste man seit Jahren seinen PC nicht aufrüsten. 


Rolk schrieb:


> Du lässt dich von den Retailverkaufszahlen blenden die auf Konsole tatsächlich fast immer deutlich höher sind. Sobald aber mal ein Publisher seine Umsatzzahlen für die unterschiedlichen Plattformen veröffentlich sieht man, dass es am PC offensichtlich einen sehr hohen Anteil an Downloadverkäufen gibt, weil z. B. PC und PS3 Umsätze relativ gleich sind. MMOs musst du dazuzählen. Das sind nun mal auch Spiele die am PC laufen.


Und welcher Publisher außer EA hat diese Zahlen bekannt gegeben?
Für dein Argument wären auch Zahlen zu den Downloadverkäufen auf den Konsolen notwendig.


----------



## Rolk (17. Juli 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ja und, sagt doch jetzt nichts darüber aus, dass der PC, so wie du es sagst, gleich viel, wenn nicht sogar mehr erwirtschaftet? Da steht nur das die Umsätze der digitalen Sparte gestiegen sind und das für alle Plattformen also nicht nur der PC.
> 
> MfG


 
Ganz unten stehen die Umsatzzahlen auf die einzelnen Plattformen aufgeschlüsselt. PC und die einzelnen Konsolen schenken sich nicht viel.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Träum weiter, vielleicht wachst du dann in Südkorea auf.
> 
> Das war auch ungefähr mein erster Gedanke, denn auf dem PC ist der Anteil an F2P im Vergleich zu den Konsolen wirklich riesig.
> 
> ...


 
Muss ich jetzt schon wieder die Gesamtumsätze der einzelnen Plattformen raussuchen? Die wurden hier im Forum schon oft genug verlinkt und du hast sie mit Sicherheit auch gelesen, weil kommentiert.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Juli 2013)

Ja, beim zweitgrößten Publisher der Welt, der auf allen Plattformen ziemlich gleich vertreten ist. 
Wenn Blizzard jetzt behauptet, dass sie beim PC am meisten Umsatz machen, wäre das noch weniger hilfreich.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (17. Juli 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja, beim zweitgrößten Publisher der Welt, der auf allen Plattformen ziemlich gleich vertreten ist.
> Wenn Blizzard jetzt behauptet, dass sie beim PC am meisten Umsatz machen, wäre das noch weniger hilfreich.



Oder Dog über die ps redet^^
Aber der pc wird auch immer beliebter


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ganz unten stehen die Umsatzzahlen auf die einzelnen Plattformen aufgeschlüsselt. PC und die einzelnen Konsolen schenken sich nicht viel.
> 
> 
> 
> Muss ich jetzt schon wieder die Gesamtumsätze der einzelnen Plattformen raussuchen? Die wurden hier im Forum schon oft genug verlinkt und du hast sie mit Sicherheit auch gelesen, weil kommentiert.


Das bezieht sich aber "ausschließlich" auf den digitalen Vertrieb. Mit dem Retail Geschäft zusammen und das auch nur bei EA!!! haben die Konsolen einen sehr deutlichen Vorspung, von daher stimmt die Aussage nicht das die Umsätze gleich, bzw. sogar höher werden, jedenfalls nicht, wenn man es gesamtheitlich betrachtet. Fakt ist nun mal und dazu gibt es m. M. n. keine anderen Zahlen, dass Konsolenspiele retail sich teilweise mit dem Faktor "zehn" besser als ihre PC Pendants verkaufen, rechnet man dazu die digitalen Distribution, die auch bei Konsolen leicht besser sind, ändert sich an den deutlich besseren Verkaufszahlen für Konsolenspielen nicht. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Juli 2013)

DeluxeBaerchen schrieb:


> Oder Dog über die ps redet^^
> Aber der pc wird auch immer beliebter


Hehe, an ND habe ich dabei auch gedacht.  

Könntest du deinen zweiten Satz irgendwie belegen?
Ich weiß bis jetzt nur, dass die Absatzzahlen sinken, zumindest was Komplett-PCs betrifft und der Trend Richtung Tablet geht.

@Rolk
Ja, wäre nett, wenn du das machst, denn außer den Zahlen von EA kann ich mich an nichts erinnern und ich vergesse relativ wenig.


----------



## FrozenLayer (17. Juli 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich aber "ausschließlich" auf den digitalen Vertrieb. Mit dem Retail Geschäft zusammen und das auch nur bei EA!!! haben die Konsolen einen sehr deutlichen Vorspung, von daher stimmt die Aussage nicht das die Umsätze gleich, bzw. sogar höher werden, jedenfalls nicht, wenn man es gesamtheitlich betrachtet. Fakt ist nun mal und dazu gibt es m. M. n. keine anderen Zahlen, dass Konsolenspiele retail sich teilweise mit dem Faktor "zehn" besser als ihre PC Pendants verkaufen, rechnet man dazu die digitalen Distribution, die auch bei Konsolen leicht besser sind, ändert sich an den deutlich besseren Verkaufszahlen für Konsolenspielen nicht.
> 
> MfG


 Kannst du zu diesem Fakt auch Quellen nachschieben? Laut dieser Aufstellung hier liegt der PC mit allen Umsätzen kombiniert mit Abstand vor jeder Konsole:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Die PC-Verkaufszahlen aus GroßbritannienCrysis 2: Erste Verkaufszahlen ausgewertet - Konsolen oder PC, welche Plattform liegt vorne?
Black Ops 2: 11 Millionen Exemplare verkauft - News - CHIP Online
Battlefield 3: Shooter verkauft sich auf Xbox 360 besser als auf PS3, PC markiert das Schlusslicht

Das könnten wir jetzt bei so zemlich jeden Multiplattformtitel so weiterführen. Rechnet man jetzt noch die digitalen Distributionen dazu, anhand von Rolk seinem Link, ändert sich der Wert noch geringfügig zu gunsten der Konsolen.

Kannst du mal bitte eine genaue Quelle für deine Statistik posten, ist ja nur nen Bild?!?

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Juli 2013)

@Frozen
Wie alt ist das Bild eigentlich?


----------



## omega™ (17. Juli 2013)

5 Tage laut Google Bildersuche, zumindest die "Lesernews".
*PC vs Konsolen: Welches System macht am meisten Umsatz? -- Lesernews
Quelle: gamezone.de*

In wahrheit stammt das Bild aus dem Jahr 2012.
*Member Benefits: Research
Quelle: pcgamingalliance.org*

Wenn man auf die Hauptseite geht und rechts das Bild beobachtet, dann wechselt es nach 2-3 Sekunden und dort erscheint dann die obere Grafik mit dem Datum 2012.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

Überraschung. Mmorpgs verkaufen sich auf PCs besser als auf Konsolen. Surpise surpise, da es keine mmorpgs auf Konsolen und auch keine entsprechenden Minitransaktionen(man beachte, die grobe Umsatz wird im asiatischen Raum erwirtschaftet/ Asia grind Pay2win, knickknack  ) gibt und damit kein direkter Vergleich möglich ist, ist der scheiß nicht heiß.  Aber das wurde ja auch gleich eingans zu diesem Thread festgestellt und deshalb hatte ich ja auch geschrieben. 

"Das wäre mir neu. Mmos sind nicht direkt vergleichbar, da es sie auf Konsolen nicht gibt. Und bei vergleichbaren Spielen habe ich im Hinterkopf, dass die Absätze bei Konsolen immer "deutlich" höher sind."

Tataaa. Status quo. 

p.s.: Die Statistikbilder und deren genauen Hintergründe kann man sowieso nicht einsehen als nicht registrierter user also kann man das auch schlecht bewerten. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Juli 2013)

Dann muss man eben COD vergleichen, da das ja angeblich an zweiter Stelle kommt. 
WOW und Diablo bringt außerdem nur Blizzard was.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

ps.: World of Tanks und WoW verfälschen diese "Statistik" doller als ich gedacht hatte. Man schaue sich nur das letzte Bild, von der Quelle der Quelle an. 

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

> a es keine mmorpgs auf Konsolen ) gibt


Du meinst wohl MMOs,.

Zumindest sehen wir von beiden in Zukunft was, in Japan auch auf der Wii U!
Auf der Wii gibt es schon mind 1 so ein Spiel.
Das Spiel meine ich http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_X
Also ist deine Aussage einfach nur falsch.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

Nö, ich meinte Mmorpgs aber auf Mmos wie WoT und die ganzen anderen f2p/p2w/microtransaction games trifft das auch zu, ja. 
Ich verweise auf meinem letzten Post(Quelle der Quelle). Daraus geht ja ziemlich deutlich hervor woher da der Wind weht und wie ich schrieb, verhält sich das bei vergleichbaren Spielen umgekehrt, und zwar deutlich, siehe dazu meine Quellen.

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

Deine Aussage bleibt falsch.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

Und ich weiß nicht was du damit meinst '(Quelle der Quelle)'


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

Das findest du heraus wenn du auf die Quelle klickst, auf die ich mich beziehe und von dieser auf deren Quelle. Klingt kompliziert, ist es auch aber dafür kann ich nischt wenn sowas hier gepostet wird.  War schließlich nicht meine Quelle. 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Die PC-Verkaufszahlen aus GroßbritannienCrysis 2: Erste Verkaufszahlen ausgewertet - Konsolen oder PC, welche Plattform liegt vorne?
> Black Ops 2: 11 Millionen Exemplare verkauft - News - CHIP Online
> Battlefield 3: Shooter verkauft sich auf Xbox 360 besser als auf PS3, PC markiert das Schlusslicht
> 
> ...



Ist schon fast erschreckend das sich selbst ein Spiel wie BF3 auf den Konsolen soviel besser verkauft, und das obwohl BF eigentlich ein PC-Spiel ist/war, und man wegen des MP-Parts eigentlich kaum Raubkopierer hat.


----------



## Pas89 (17. Juli 2013)

Klar gibts auch MMORPGs für die Konsole, aber die waren bis jetzt einfach total vernachlässigbar (Wer spielt heute noch Final Fantasy 11 oder bald wieder FF14?).
Browsergames, F2P und MMORPGs sind eher Bereiche wo der PC "punkten" kann und auch guten Umsatz macht. Ich kenne selbst einige Leute, die in League of Legends oder World of Tanks Beträge investiert haben, da kann man sich eine Konsole plus einige Spiele leisten (und ich rede nicht von einer 360 für 99€  ).
In Multiplattformtiteln haben die Konsolen in der Regel die Nase vorn.


----------



## alm0st (17. Juli 2013)

omega™ schrieb:


> 5 Tage laut Google Bildersuche, zumindest die "Lesernews".
> *PC vs Konsolen: Welches System macht am meisten Umsatz? -- Lesernews
> Quelle: gamezone.de*
> 
> ...



Global gesehen mag es für den PC durchaus gut aussehen. Da pusht aber erstmal Asien kräftig mit, was aber so für uns uninteressant ist, da dort hauptsächlich in Internet Cafes deren MMOs auf Abomodell gezockt werden. Die machen halt einfach mal schnell über 50% der globalen Platform User aus.

Für den Retailmarkt sind Nordamerika und Europa interessant und wenn man da die Asien rausnimmt, dann sehen die Zahlen wieder ganz anders aus, vorallem wenn man dann die Umsatz-/Absatzzahlen auf die jeweiligen Platformen umlegt.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das findest du heraus wenn du auf die Quelle klickst, auf die ich mich beziehe und von dieser auf deren Quelle. Klingt kompliziert, ist es auch aber dafür kann ich nischt wenn sowas hier gepostet wird.  War schließlich nicht meine Quelle.
> 
> MfG


Verlink den Kram doch einfach.


----------



## FrozenLayer (17. Juli 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch oder gibt es Solitär und moorhuhn mittlerweile auch auf Konsolen?
> 
> Interessant sind die Absatzzahlen, die die jeweiligen Plattform erwirtschaften.
> 
> MfG





DaStash schrieb:


> Nach allen Zahlen die ich kenne ein bisschen von  beiden. Fakt ist das mit reinen PC Spielen nur ein Bruchteil von dem  erwirtschaftet wird, was Konsolen erwirtschaften.





DaStash schrieb:


> Ja und, sagt doch jetzt nichts darüber aus, dass  der PC, so wie du es sagst, gleich viel, wenn nicht sogar mehr  erwirtschaftet? Da steht nur das die Umsätze der digitalen Sparte  gestiegen sind und das für alle Plattformen also nicht nur der PC.
> 
> MfG


 
Das waren die Beiträge, auf die ich anspielte. Laut meiner Quelle ist dem eben nicht so, z.B. auch durch reine PC-Spiele wie Diablo, WoW, WoT, GW usw.
Du kannst ja nicht einerseits behaupten, dass eine Konsolenplattform mehr erwirtschaftet als der PC und dann gleichzeitig alle PC-Only Titel rauslassen weil "es das ja bei den Konsolen nicht gibt und nicht zählt"
Darum ging es mir. Kommt mir reichlich komisch vor, zu behaupten, dass eine PS3 mehr Umsatz generiert als die gesamte PC-Plattform.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ist schon fast erschreckend das sich selbst ein Spiel wie BF3 auf den Konsolen soviel besser verkauft, und das obwohl BF eigentlich ein PC-Spiel ist/war, und man wegen des MP-Parts eigentlich kaum Raubkopierer hat.


 Ich nehme das die Digital Verkäufe fehlen, also Klopapierersatz.


----------



## Pas89 (17. Juli 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Laut meiner Quelle ist dem eben nicht so, z.B. auch durch reine PC-Spiele wie Diablo, WoW, WoT, GW usw.


 
Jetzt ganz unabhängig von den Umsatzzahlen hat es mich aber auch extrem gewundert, dass Blizzard sich seit der PS One wieder im Konsolenlager einnisten will. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn nach Diablo 3 noch andere PC Only Spiele in Zukunft umschwenken.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich nehme das die Digital Verkäufe fehlen, also Klopapierersatz.



Genau wie bei den Konsolen, von daher Jacke wie Hose.




Pas89 schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht wundern wenn nach Diablo 3 noch andere PC Only Spiele in Zukunft umschwenken.



World of Tanks, Blacklight Retribution, Planetside 2 usw machen doch schon den Anfang. Da werden noch mehr kommen.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Das waren die Beiträge, auf die ich anspielte. Laut meiner Quelle ist dem eben nicht so, z.B. auch durch reine PC-Spiele wie Diablo, WoW, WoT, GW usw.
> Du kannst ja nicht einerseits behaupten, dass eine Konsolenplattform mehr erwirtschaftet als der PC und dann gleichzeitig alle PC-Only Titel rauslassen weil "es das ja bei den Konsolen nicht gibt und nicht zählt"
> Darum ging es mir. Kommt mir reichlich komisch vor, zu behaupten, dass eine PS3 mehr Umsatz generiert als die gesamte PC-Plattform.


Bei vergleichbaren Titeln! Ganz wichtiger Zusatz. Was interessiert denn den retail Anieter in den USA und Europa der Asiatische Mmorpg/f2p/grind Markt? Im Prinzip trifft alm0st sein Post den Nagel auf den Kopf.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich nehme das die Digital Verkäufe fehlen, also Klopapierersatz.


Hast du denn den Threadverlauf gelesen? Rolk hat doch aufgezeigt das im Schnitt die Digitalverkäufe bei Konsolen sogar leicht höher ausfallen.^^ Also ändert das rein gar nichts an den Zahlen bzw. dem Verhältnis.


MfG


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

sry doppel


----------



## FrozenLayer (17. Juli 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Bei vergleichbaren Titeln! Ganz wichtiger Zusatz. Was interessiert denn den retail Anieter in den USA und Europa der Asiatische Mmorpg/f2p/grind Markt? Im Prinzip trifft alm0st sein Post den Nagel auf den Kopf.


 Na dann aber auch bei Konsolen die uninteressanten Länder wie z.B. Japan und den asiatischen Markt ebenso rauswerfen. Gleiches Recht für alle. 
Von daher kann man einen ordentlichen Teil auch bei den Konsolenumsätzen wegstreichen.

Edit: und nur, weil die Konsolen keine vergleichbar guten Titel bieten (können), darf man die noch lange nicht weglassen.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

Deshalb sag ich ja, konzentriert man sich auf die vergleichbaren Titel, schneidet der PC nicht besonders gut ab, leider. 

MFG


----------



## FrozenLayer (17. Juli 2013)

Genau, und guckt man sich den gesamten Markt an, schneiden die Konsolen nicht besonders gut ab.
Da aber die Konsolen jetzt eher abgespeckten PCs inkl. DirectX entsprechen, kann man vielleicht einige Devs noch zum PC rüberholen.


----------



## Sueff81 (17. Juli 2013)

Man kann doch nicht einzelne Spiele und deren Verkaufszahlen herausnehmen und das mit dem kompletten PC Markt vergleichen. Ich seh es in meinem Bekanntenkreis, da werden zu über 70% halt Titel wie Starcraft, C&C, Civ, Anno, DOTA, LoL, etc. gezockt. Klar kauft man dann nicht noch jeden X-beliebigen FPS dazu.
Außerdem kauft man die Spiele evtl später und dadurch viel billiger (z.B. im Summer Sale). Ich seh's ja an mir, hab mir jetzt tatsächlich mal mit Saints Row 3 wieder nen Action Spiel geholt, weil der Coop einfach der Hammer ist. Das Spiel gab es halt für nen paar Dollar hinterher geschmissen.

PS: In meinem Freundeskreis sind die meisten Ü30, früher haben wir auch mehr FPS gezockt.  Daher weiß ich nicht, ob das jetzt repräsentativ ist, was ich sage. Aber wir sind ja immerhin auch Zocker, die für gut Umsatz sorgen. Halt häufig nicht bei Spielen, die auf den Konsolen ihren Hauptumsatz machen.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Genau wie bei den Konsolen, von daher Jacke wie Hose.


Nein.

Wenn man liest das sich viele ihre Spiele aus Keyshops holen ist das wichtig.



> Deshalb sag ich ja, konzentriert man sich auf die vergleichbaren Titel, schneidet der PC nicht besonders gut ab, leider.


Nehmen wir mal The Witcher 2, Minecraft, Serious Sam 3, Call of Juarez Gunslinger und X Com Enenmy Unkown.
Jetzt bräuchte man mal die Zahlen, also die verkauften Exemplare pro Plattform.
Dann sehen wir mal wie es pro Titel aussieht.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

Vergleichende Zahlen habe ich doch schon für diverse AAA+ Multiplattform Titel gepostet, warum solltes es bei jenen anders sein? 



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Genau, und guckt man sich den gesamten Markt an, schneiden die Konsolen nicht besonders gut ab.
> Da aber die Konsolen jetzt eher abgespeckten PCs inkl. DirectX entsprechen, kann man vielleicht einige Devs noch zum PC rüberholen.



Klar kann man das, dann kann man auch gleich die Tablets und Smartphones hinzurechnen und siehe da, 100% PC ftw! Jeah. 

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

Mir geht es um Exemplare und nicht um $$$ pro Plattform.

Du hast nur die Zahlen von 3 Shooter gespotet, das ist keine vernünftige Auswahl


MC
10 Mio für den PC
6 Mio für die 360 Ende März
Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minecraft
Auf dem PC deutlicher häufiger

Zu den anderen finde ich keine bzw keine getrennten Zahlen.


----------



## omega™ (17. Juli 2013)

MC ist ja wohl mal das allerschlechteste Beispiel was es gibt.
Abgesehen davon, dass Minecraft auf der Xbox 360 ein halbes Jahr später veröffentlicht wurde, gibt es auf der Konsolenfassung überhaupt keine Modding Möglichkeiten.
Und jetzt wunderst du dich, warum es auf dem PC öfters verkauft wurde?


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

@Turbosnake

Das ist nen Äpfel und Birnen Vergleich, da MC quasi erst vor Kurzem für Konsolen geportet wurde aber auf dem PC eine halbe Ewigkeit besteht...^^
Im Gegenteil, guckt man sich den Zeitraum der XBOX Verkäufe an, dann, ich zitiere deinen Wiki Artikel:"Schon am ersten Tag konnte sie mit über 400.000 Verkäufen den für die Xbox bis dahin meistgeladenen Live-Arcade-Titel _Trials Evolution_ deutlich überholen". Release-date bereinigt sähe das schon ganz anders aus.^^

Darüber hinaus ist es wohl allgemein bekannt das sich Multiplattformtitel auf Konsolen deutlich besser verkaufen. Das ich jetzt nur shooter Beispiele genannt habe ändert an der Tatsache nichts. Du kannst mir ja gerne mal Beispiele von anderen tripple A Multiplattformtiteln nenn, wo sich das anders verhällt. Mir fallen da spontan keine ein.^^

MfG


----------



## Pas89 (17. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Mir geht es um Exemplare und nicht um $$$ pro Plattform.
> 
> Du hast nur die Zahlen von 3 Shooter gespotet, das ist keine vernünftige Auswahl
> 
> ...


 
Bei Minecraft sinds mittlerweile knapp 11 Millionen auf dem PC und knapp sieben Millionen auf der Xbox 360 (Stand: Ende Juni Minecraft-News: Verkaufszahlen: PC-Version erreicht elf Millionen, Ableger für die Xbox 360 kommt auf sieben Millionen verkaufte Exemplare )

Aber ist hier auch nicht anders zu erwarten, da es Minceraft einfach länger auf dem PC gab. Diablo 3 wird sich auch nicht wie durch Zauberhand öfter auf den Konsolen verkaufen, da es für den PC schon ein 1/2 Jahre draußen ist und die die es haben wollten es wahrscheinlich schon auf dem PC haben, genau wie bei The Witcher 2.



DaStash schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus ist es wohl allgemein bekannt das  sich Multiplattformtitel auf Konsolen deutlich besser verkaufen. Das ich  jetzt nur shooter Beispiele genannt habe ändert an der Tatsache nichts.  Du kannst mir ja gerne mal Beispiele von anderen tripple A  Multiplattformtiteln nenn, wo sich das anders verhällt. Mir fallen da  spontan keine ein.^^



z.B. FIFA


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus ist es wohl allgemein bekannt das sich Multiplattformtitel auf Konsolen deutlich besser verkaufen. Das ich jetzt nur shooter Beispiele genannt habe ändert an der Tatsache nichts.



Ist doch beispielhaft das du FPS genommen hast, ein typisches PC-Genre, bei dem der PC trotzdem geschlagen wird.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> @Turbosnake
> Das ist nen Äpfel und Birnen Vergleich, da MC quasi erst vor
> Kurzem für Konsolen geportet wurde aber auf dem PC eine halbe Ewigkeit besteht...^^


 Nö, da sind nur 6 Monate Unterschied bei.




> Du kannst mir ja gerne mal Beispiele von anderen tripple A Multiplattformtiteln nenn, wo sich das anders verhällt.


Ich denke The Witcher 2, wobei ich mir da nicht sicher bin, aber dort ist es relativ ausgeglichen.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

Laut nachfolgender Quelle gehen aber ein Großteil der Verkäufe auf die XBOX Version zurück!?
The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings: News - Verkaufszahlen durchbrechen Zwei-Millionen-Marke - PC, Xbox 360 - Gameswelt


Rizzard schrieb:


> Ist doch beispielhaft das du FPS genommen hast, ein typisches PC-Genre, bei dem der PC trotzdem geschlagen wird.


Eben.  Gerade, so wie du es festgestellt hast, ehemals reine PC Boliden wie BF3, werden von den Konsolen Verkäufen getoppt und das deutlich.

MfG


----------



## alm0st (17. Juli 2013)

The Witcher 2 hat Stand Anfang 2013 in Summe ca. 2.2 Millionen Verkäufe. Stand Mai 2012 waren es 1.7 Millionen aber im April 2012 kam erst die Xbox 360 Edition. Der überwiegende Teil der Absatzsteigerung entfällt vermutlich auf die Konsolen Version (grobes plus von 500.000 Einheiten in ca. 7 Monaten). 

Die PC Version hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt aber ja bereits 11 Monate Vorsprung. Wenn man nun die Verkäufe pro Monat für die jeweilige Plattform betrachtet, hat der PC klar die Nase vorn. Dabei sollte man aber bedenken, dass:

a) dies das Debü für der The Witcher auf Konsole war und so noch keine wirkliche Fanbase (im Gegensatz zum PC) vorhanden war
b) auf jede verkaufte The Witcher 2 Version auf dem PC schätzungsweise mehr als 4 mal so viele illigale Downloads folgen.

Wenn man nun weiter überlegt und sich mal die Verkaufszahlen anderer Titel ansieht, dann liegt die Xbox 360 und PS 3 häufig auf dem selbem Niveau der Verkäufe. Wäre der Titel tatsächlich für beide Konsolen erschienen, hätte man den PC trotz der oben genannten Punkte im monatlichen Schnitt schlagen können.


----------



## Pas89 (17. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nö, da sind nur 6 Monate Unterschied bei.


 
Da gibts immer extreme Beispiele und man konnte Minecraft schon lange auf dem PC spielen, als noch keiner an eine Xbox 360 Version dachte.
Kann man auch als Gegenbeispiel das hier nehmen, auch wenn es genauso wenig repräsentativ ist.

Street Fighter 4 hat sich auf PS3 und Xbox 360 jeweils ca. 2 Millionen mal verkauft und kam im Februar 2009 hier raus. Im Juni 2009 kam die PC Version und ist erstmal gnadenlos gefloppt. Die Erweiterung bzw. das Standaloneversion Super Street Fighter: Arcade Edition kam erstmal überhaupt nicht, weil SF4 auf dem PC zu oft kopiert wurde (Producer Ono: Der PC-Markt zerstört sich selbst | WAZ.de) und erst später wurde es dann doch noch nachgeliefert.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

Haltlose Vermutung einer Webseite.



> The Witcher 2 hat sich in sechs Monaten eine Million Mal verkauft,


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/The-W.../The-Witcher-2-Verkaufszahlen-DLC-DRM-880133/

Also mind ca 50% der Spiele sind für den PC gekauft wurden.



> Wäre der Titel tatsächlich für beide Konsolen erschienen, hätte man den PC trotz der oben genannten Punkte im monatlichen Schnitt schlagen können.


Das ist kein tauglicher Vergleicher, man kann nicht 2 Plattformen gegen 1 Vergleichen.



> man konnte Minecraft schon lange auf dem PC spiele


Ich beachte keine Beta oder Alpha Zeiträume.


----------



## omega™ (17. Juli 2013)

Die zählen aber genauso zu den Verkäufen, sowie das Modding der PC Version wird auch schon ein gewissen Teil ausmachen.


----------



## FrozenLayer (17. Juli 2013)

Ja, Modding ist ein weiterer Vorteil des PC


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

@Turbosnake

Der Vergleich mit The Witcher 2 hinkt auch, da der Titel für den PC im Mai 2011 released wurde und für die Xbox erst am 17. April 2012. Von daher fast 1 Jahr Vorlaufzeit und nicht vergleichbar! The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings - Aktuelle Verkaufszahlen - News - GameStar.de 
http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/...se-Termin-Enhanched-Dark-Edition-6215436.html

p.s.: Wo bitte geht eigentlich aus deiner Quelle der Absatz für PC und Xbox hervor, hab ich da Tomaten auf den Augen? Ich seh das nicht.^^

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

In den ersten 6 Monaten gab es nur eine PC Version.
Insgesamt sind es 2.2 Mio gewesen, irgendwann in diesem Jahr.

Und die 360 Version hat sich in 6 Monaten nicht 1 Mio mal verkauft, also hat sich die PC Version in den 6 Monaten nach Release öfter verkauft..


Also ist dieser Vergleich absolut fair.


----------



## alm0st (17. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das ist kein tauglicher Vergleicher, man kann nicht 2 Plattformen gegen 1 Vergleichen.


 
Und warum nicht? In der Regel werden Crossplattformtitel für beide Konsolen entwickelt und vertrieben. Und für diese Titel macht man schließlich die Überlegung, ob sich eine seperate PC Version doch überhaupt erst nutzt. The Witcher 2 erschien nur nicht für die PS3, weil die das Team schlicht weg keine Resourcen für eine entsprechende Version übrig hatte. 

The Witcher 2: Why its not coming to PS3 - Lens of Truth


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

löschen pls


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

> Und warum nicht?


Weil es 2 Plattformen sind.
Die auch keine gemeinsame HW haben, es muss also eh ein Port eher.

Aber gut dann vergleiche ich jetzt auch PC, Smartphone, und Tablets gemeinsam gegen anderen Plattformen, wird ja auch gemeinsam für entwickelt.

Und mit ONE und PS4 unterscheiden wir gar nicht mehr, es wird für alle Plattformen entwickelt und vertrieben, das ist ja alles die gleiche HW Basis.

Das würde nach deiner Logik da rauskommen.



> he Witcher 2 erschien nur nicht für die PS3, weil die das Team schlicht weg keine Resourcen für eine entsprechende Version übrig hatte.


MS hat ihnen wahrscheinlich mehr Geld gegeben und sie haben deswegen die 360 genommen, da sie nur für eine Plattformen Ressourcen haben.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> In den ersten 6 Monaten gab es nur eine PC Version.
> Insgesamt sind es 2.2 Mio gewesen, irgendwann in diesem Jahr.
> 
> Und die 360 Version hat sich in 6 Monaten nicht 1 Mio mal verkauft, also hat sich die PC Version in den 6 Monaten nach Release öfter verkauft..
> ...


Das spielt doch keine Rolle. Wichtig ist der gesamte Zeitraum um die absoluten Verkaufszahlen zweier Produkte miteinander zu vergleichen und da fehlen der Xbox mehr als 6 Monate!

MfG


----------



## FrozenLayer (17. Juli 2013)

Man kann nicht einfach 2 grundverschiedene Plattformen zusammenwürfeln.
Und darüber hinaus basieren die zukünftigen Konsolen auf der gleichen, wenn auch schwächeren, Hardware wie Computer und arbeiten ebenfalls mit DirectX. Eigentlich müsste sich die Portierung sämtlicher Spiele von selbst verstehen, wenn die Entwickler nicht gerade vertraglich an Exklusivität gebunden werden.



DaStash schrieb:


> Das spielt doch keine Rolle. Wichtig ist der  gesamte Zeitraum um die absoluten Verkaufszahlen zweier Produkte  miteinander zu vergleichen und da fehlen der Xbox mehr als 6 Monate!
> 
> MfG


Laut deiner Faktor-10 Regel hätte sich das Blatt aber schon längst gewendet.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das spielt doch keine Rolle. Wichtig ist der gesamte Zeitraum um die absoluten Verkaufszahlen zweier Produkte miteinander zu vergleichen und da fehlen der Xbox mehr als 6 Monate!
> MfG


Ich habe die die  'absoluten Verkaufszahlen' vergleichen, sondern die der ersten 6 Monate.

Aber gut dann können wir kein Spiel nehmen, das irgendwo auf der Welt an einem anderen Tag für eine Plattform rauskam.


----------



## alm0st (17. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Weil es 2 Plattformen sind.
> Die auch keine gemeinsame HW haben.
> Aber gut dann vergleiche ich jetzt auch PC, Smartphone, und Tablets gemeinsam gegen anderen Plattformen, wird ja auch gemeinsam für entwickelt.
> 
> ...


 
Das könntest nur dann, wenn du auf Tablets und Smartphones die gleichen Spiele wie auf dem PC und Konsole hättest bzw. sie dort hin portieren könntest 

Wenn es nach der HW Basis geht, müsste mehr oder weniger jeder PC für sich selbst stehen... 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Aber  gut dann können wir kein Spiel nehmen, das irgendwo auf der Welt an  einem anderen Tag für eine Plattform rauskam.



Mach dich doch nicht lächerlich, ein paar Tage oder 2-3 Wochen sind was anderes wie 11 Monate...


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

> Wenn es nach der HW Basis geht, müsste mehr oder weniger jeder PC für sich selbst stehen...


Alles x86 und damit alles das gleiche.



> Das könntest nur dann, wenn du auf Tablets und Smartphones die gleichen Spiele wie auf dem PC und Konsole hättest bzw. sie dort hin portieren könntest


Gibt es.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Laut deiner Faktor-10 Regel hätte sich das Blatt aber schon längst gewendet.


Ich schrieb "bis zu" und das traf auch bei Spielen zu, siehe MW2


turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe die die 'absoluten Verkaufszahlen' vergleichen, sondern die der ersten 6 Monate.
> 
> Aber gut dann können wir kein Spiel nehmen, das irgendwo auf der Welt an einem anderen Tag für eine Plattform rauskam.


Es ging aber im Threadverlauf nicht darum wie oft sich ein Spiel in einem bestimmten Zeitraum verkauft, sondern wie oft es sich "insgesamt" auf den verschiedenen Plattformen verkauft. Also lieber turbosnake, nun erkläre mir, in wiefern uns diese 6 Monatserkenntnis bei dem einen Spiel, was ich noch nichtmal für endültig betrachte, im Threadverlauf weiterhilft?

MfG


----------



## alm0st (17. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Gibt es.



Tatsächlich? Ich hab noch niemanden BF3, Skyrim, The Witcher 2, Call of Duty, Borderlands 2, Hitman Absolution, Sleeping Dogs usw. auf Tablet oder Smartphone spielen sehen?


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

> Es ging aber im Threadverlauf nicht darum wie oft sich ein Spiel in einem bestimmten Zeitraum verkauft, sondern wie oft es sich "insgesamt" auf den verschiedenen Plattformen verkauft.


Dann können wir kein Spiel nehmen das in irgendeiner Form noch neu verkauft wird.
Also ist die Diskussion sinnlos, da selbst mehr als 10 Jahre alte Spiele noch verkauft werden.




> s könntest nur dann, wenn du auf Tablets und Smartphones die gleichen Spiele wie auf dem PC und Konsole hättest bzw. sie dort hin portieren könntest





> ch hab noch niemanden [Gelaber von AAA Titel]. auf Tablet oder Smartphone spielen sehen?


Ich habe hier nie von AAA Titeln geredet.
Aber zwischen PC und Tablets gibt es Ports, bei den Konsolen bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Pas89 (17. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Alles x86 und damit alles das gleiche.



PS3 und Xbox 360, beides PowerPC und damit alles das gleiche?!


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

Du führst die Diskussion adabsurdum, in dem du da immer mehr Haken schlägst. Beziehe dich doch mal auf das worum es ging, nämlich die Kernaussage das sich AAA+ Multiplattformtitel auf Konsolen deutlich besser verkaufen und das selbst bei Kernspielen wie BF3 und die hiesigen, angeführten Zahlen mit 63% PC Anteil unrelevant sind, da sie den Asiatischen Markt mit einbeziehen, welcher aber quasi fast nur aus den typischen asia grind p2w microtransaction Spielen bestehen und den relevanten europäischen und us amerikanischen Markt nicht tangieren.^^

MfG


----------



## alm0st (17. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe hier nie von AAA Titeln geredet.
> Aber zwischen PC und Tablets gibt es Ports, bei den Konsolen bin ich mir nicht sicher.



Sry aber wovon reden wir denn eigentlich die ganze Zeit? Man kann auch einfach alles in Lächerliche zeiehen, wenn die Argumente fehlen


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

Der Cell ist kein PPC  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cell_(Prozessor):schief:
Er besteht aus 7 SPEs und 1 PPC.




> Man kann auch einfach alles in Lächerliche zeiehen, wenn die Argumente fehlen


Gild für deine Ansicht das man 360 und PS3 ebenso.


----------



## FrozenLayer (17. Juli 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Du führst die Diskussion adabsurdum, in dem du da immer mehr Haken schlägst. Beziehe dich doch mal auf das worum es ging, nämlich die Kernaussage das sich AAA+ Multiplattformtitel auf Konsolen deutlich besser verkaufen und das selbst bei Kernspielen wie BF3.^^
> 
> MfG


 Eigentlich war das deine Aussage:
"Nach allen Zahlen die ich kenne ein bisschen von beiden. Fakt ist das  mit reinen PC Spielen nur ein Bruchteil von dem erwirtschaftet wird, was  Konsolen erwirtschaften."

Und das ist offensichtlich falsch.


----------



## Pas89 (17. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der Cell ist kein PPC  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cell_(Prozessor):schief:
> Er besteht aus 7 SPEs und 1 PPC.


 
Auch in vielen eingebetteten Systemen kommen PowerPC-Prozessoren zum Einsatz.
 Bei Heimanwendern sind dies zum Beispiel Digitalreceiver wie die d-box 2 (PPC823) oder die Dreambox (PPC405), sowie Spielekonsolen wie Nintendo GameCube und Wii und WiiU, die Xbox 360 von Microsoft sowie (in Form des Cell) die PlayStation 3 von Sony.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Eigentlich war das deine Aussage:
> "Nach allen Zahlen die ich kenne ein bisschen von beiden. Fakt ist das mit reinen PC Spielen nur ein Bruchteil von dem erwirtschaftet wird, was Konsolen erwirtschaften."
> 
> Und das ist offensichtlich falsch.


Argh.... Wo ist das denn bitte falsch???!!! Das zeig mal bitte anhand von Beispielen auf, ich habe jetzt schon genügend gepostet anhand dessen ich jene Feststellung treffen kann.

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

Lesen wäre nicht mal schelcht.


> Das Grundkonzept der Cell-Prozessoren sieht acht Synergistic Processing Elements (SPE) und ein PowerPC Processing Element (PPE) vor.



Wäre der Cell ein PPC dann hätte sich die Devs darüber nicht so massiv beschwert.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

Du schweifst immer weiter ab.^^

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

Andere auch, aber das ignorierst du ja gekonnt.


----------



## Pas89 (17. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Lesen wäre nicht mal schelcht.
> 
> 
> Wäre der Cell ein PPC dann hätte sich die Devs darüber nicht so massiv beschwert.


 
Kann man auslegen wie man will ich nehm jetzt einfach den Abschnitt: 





> Die Prozessoren zeichnen sich durch die Nutzung eines 64-Bit-PowerPC-Kernes


 und deshalb konnte man auf der PS3 damals PowerPC fähiges Linux installieren.

Wenn hier einige die Dinge so zurecht legen, dass sie ihnen passen mache ich das auch. 

Um mal was aktuelles zu nehmen würde ich auch nicht die Verkäufe von GTA 5 nehmen, welches dieses Jahr noch für Konsolen kommt und dann wenn nächstes Jahr(?) eine PC Version kommt vergleichen. Ist ja wohl klar, dass die Konsolen bis dahin einen großen Vorsprung haben werden.


----------



## FrozenLayer (17. Juli 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Argh.... Wo ist das denn bitte falsch???!!! Das zeig mal bitte anhand von Beispielen auf, ich habe jetzt schon genügend gepostet anhand dessen ich jene Feststellung treffen kann.
> 
> MfG


 Minecraft als Beispiel, ansonsten jedes X-Beliebige Spiel das die Stärken eines PC voll ausspielen kann (Bedienung, Internet, Leistung)

WoW hatte nicht umsonst einfach mal 11mil. aktive Spieler, das zeigt doch wieviel Potential im PC steckt und wie wenig in Konsolen.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

Mit MC wurde schon geklärt. Kann man auf Grund der Vorlaufzeit beim PC nicht vergleichen, genau so wie The Witcher 2.^^


turbosnake schrieb:


> Andere auch, aber das ignorierst du ja gekonnt.


Ja dann andere auch, ändert aber nichts. 

MfG


----------



## keinnick (17. Juli 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Minecraft als Beispiel, ansonsten jedes X-Beliebige Spiel das die Stärken eines PC voll ausspielen kann (Bedienung, Internet, Leistung)
> 
> WoW hatte nicht umsonst einfach mal 11mil. aktive Spieler, das zeigt doch wieviel Potential im PC steckt und wie wenig in Konsolen.


 
Minecraft und WOW "spielen die Stärken eines PCs" voll aus? Kauf Dir mal nen neuen Rechner


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Beziehe dich doch mal auf das worum es ging, nämlich die Kernaussage das sich AAA+ Multiplattformtitel auf Konsolen deutlich besser verkaufen und das selbst bei Kernspielen wie BF3 und die hiesigen, angeführten Zahlen mit 63% PC Anteil unrelevant sind, da sie den Asiatischen Markt mit einbeziehen, welcher aber quasi fast nur aus den typischen asia grind p2w microtransaction Spielen bestehen und den relevanten europäischen und us amerikanischen Markt nicht tangieren.^^
> 
> MfG



Beispiele wurden genannt. Konsolen führen in den meisten Fällen deutlich. Wenn man natürlich PC-Spiele wie Witcher, Minecraft und Co nimmt, kann auch hier und da mal der PC führen (sei ihm ja gegönnt).

Die 63% sind im Prinzip wie du schon angedeutet hast nicht repräsentativ, da diese 63% nicht kaufwillige AAA Vertreter darstellen.


----------



## alm0st (17. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Gild für deine Ansicht das man 360 und PS3 ebenso.



Und mit welcher Begründung? Aus marktwirtschaftlicher Sicht ist eben nun mal so, dass die beiden großen Konsolen die einzige direkte Konkurrenz zum PC sind und er sich deshalb gegen beide Konsolen behaupten muss.


----------



## FrozenLayer (17. Juli 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Minecraft und WOW "spielen die Stärken eines PCs" voll aus? Kauf Dir mal nen neuen Rechner


 MC mit 512x512 Texturen, OptiFine, 100+ Mods gleichzeitig aktiv nutzt die Stärken aus, ja. WoW mit der genialen Serverinfrastruktur und GUI, was gemodded werden kann und auf Konsolen mangels Steuerungsmöglichkeiten nicht umsetzbar ist, auch.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

> Und mit welcher Begründung?


Das du 2 gegen 1 Plattform vergleichst.

Damit ist klar das der PC verliert, das gleiche würde rauskommen wenn wir 360 und PC, denn für beide gibt es auch Crossplatformtitel  die es nicht für die PS3 gibt, gegen die PS3 vergleichen, auch da würde die PS3 verlieren.

Es verliert also immer der Einzelkämpfer.


----------



## alm0st (17. Juli 2013)

Rein statistisch hat der PC wesentlich mehr User als beide Konsolen zusammen und trotzdem sind die Verkaufszahlen bei weitem schlechter. Und das ist doch das worum es die ganze Zeit geht und nicht ob es nun fair für den PC wäre, denn demnach dürfte von vorn herein den PC überhaupt nicht mit den Konsolen vergleichen.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Beispiele wurden genannt. Konsolen führen in den meisten Fällen deutlich. Wenn man natürlich PC-Spiele wie Witcher, Minecraft und Co nimmt, kann auch hier und da mal der PC führen (sei ihm ja gegönnt).
> 
> Die 63% sind im Prinzip wie du schon angedeutet hast nicht repräsentativ, da diese 63% nicht kaufwillige AAA Vertreter darstellen.




Mehr gibts dazu eigentlich nicht mehr zu sagen. 

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

alm0st schrieb:


> Rein statistisch hat der PC wesentlich mehr User als beide Konsolen zusammen


Ist ja auch kein Wunder wenn jedem Büro, Schulen etc. in mind 2 stelligem Bereich rumstehen.



> und trotzdem sind die Verkaufszahlen bei weitem schlechter.


Wie gerade gesehen stimmt das nicht.




> denn demnach dürfte von vorn herein den PC überhaupt nicht mit den Konsolen vergelichen.


 Wie kommst du jetzt darauf.




> Die 63% sind im Prinzip wie du schon angedeutet hast nicht repräsentativ, da diese 63% nicht kaufwillige AAA Vertreter darstellen.



AAA Titel sind auch nicht der Nabel der fehlt, sowas wie Call of Juarez Gunslinger oder einige P&C mache mehr Spaß als AAA Titel. Also ist das auch kein Argument.


----------



## FrozenLayer (17. Juli 2013)

alm0st schrieb:


> Rein statistisch hat der PC wesentlich mehr User als beide Konsolen zusammen und trotzdem sind die Verkaufszahlen bei weitem schlechter. Und das ist doch das worum es die ganze Zeit geht und nicht ob es nun fair für den PC wäre, denn demnach dürfte von vorn herein den PC überhaupt nicht mit den Konsolen vergleichen.


 Der PC hat auch weitaus mehr Spiele als beide Konsolen zusammen. 
Wenn sich CoD nicht so gut verkauft, kann es genausogut auch sein, weil anstelle von 2 anderen Konkurrenztiteln auf der Konsole eben 20 auf dem PC sind. Darüber hinaus könnte man dabei nur diejenigen zählen, die auch wirklich mit dem PC spielen. Und zwar aus Sicht des Marktes relevante Spiele. Davon abgesehen sind bei vielen dieser Aufstellungen die Verkäufe über Steam ausgeschlossen, da darüber garkeine Zahlen veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## alm0st (17. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist ja auch kein Wunder wenn jedem Büro, Schulen etc. in mind 2 stelligem Bereich rumstehen.
> 
> 
> Wie gerade gesehen stimmt das nicht.
> ...


 
Schau dir erstmal die Links an, es ging dort um Gameing relevante User und ihre Plattform - nicht um Bürohengste oder Schulen 

Deiner Logik nach müssten die Konsolen (egal welche) ja immer gegen den PC verlieren, weil sie viel weniger User haben. Warum sollte man dann überhaupt vergleichen, wenn dem tatsächlich so wäre? Und mal abgsehen von dem hinkendem Vergleich mit The Witcher 2 gbit es mehr als genug Gegenbeispiele dazu.


----------



## Pas89 (17. Juli 2013)

Wenn schon allein ein League of Legends ca. 70 Millionen Accounts hat (auch wenn da bestimmt einige Zweitaccounts drin sind), hat man eine Spielerzahl, die ungefähr an die Konsolenverkäufe von PS3 und Xbox 360 rankommen. Nur bei diesem einen Spiel und es gibt auch genug Personen, wie mich, die League of Legends noch nie gespielt haben. Die Zahl an spielfähigen PCs ist weitaus höher, wenn man dann aber mal die Zahlen von gängigen und bekannten Spielen nimmt liegen die Konsolen meistens vorne, auch ohne die Zahlen von PS3 und Xbox 360 zu addieren.
Mit AAA Titeln wird Plattformübergreifend nunmal am Meisten Umsatz gemacht und Fifa, CoD, Need for Speed, Battlefield, Assassins Creed usw. verkaufen sich auf der Konsole öfter.



> AAA Titel sind auch nicht der Nabel der fehlt, sowas wie Call of Juarez  Gunslinger oder einige P&C mache mehr Spaß als AAA Titel. Also ist  das auch kein Argument.


Ja, stimmt ist für die Verkaufszahlen aber uninteressant, da es die Publisher nicht interessiert, ob Spiel XY innovativer oder spaßiger ist solange das Geld stimmt. Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon finde ich z.B. besser als das Grundspiel, da das Setting mir mehr zusagt und das Spiel sich nicht ernst nimmt. Trotzdem hat es sich bis jetzt insgesamt "nur" 500000 mal verkauft.

Und Exklusivtitel kann man so oder so nicht vergleichen. Also fallen Spiele wie Mario, WoW, Halo 3 oder was auch immer weg.


----------



## FrozenLayer (17. Juli 2013)

alm0st schrieb:


> Deiner Logik nach müssten die Konsolen (egal welche) ja immer gegen den PC verlieren, weil sie viel weniger User haben. Warum sollte man dann überhaupt vergleichen, wenn dem tatsächlich so wäre?


 Du hast es erfasst!


----------



## Sepulzera (17. Juli 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Minecraft und WOW "spielen die Stärken eines PCs" voll aus? Kauf Dir mal nen neuen Rechner


 Minecraft lastet auch aktuelle Mittelklasse Rechner aus, weil es wie Kacke programmiert ist. Aber wo ist denn nun der Bezug zum Thema?

Im Übrigen verwundern mich solche Zahlen immer wieder.
In meinem Freundeskreis gibt es lediglich 2 Konsolen-Besitzer und einer davon hat auch einen PC.
Wobei wiederrum diese tatsächlich wohl mehr gekaufte (Konsolen-)Spiele besitzen als alle PC-Spieler zusammen


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

> Deiner Logik nach müssten die Konsolen (egal welche) ja immer gegen den PC verlieren, weil sie viel weniger User haben


.
Habe ich nie gesagt.



> Und mal abgsehen von dem hinkendem Vergleich mit The Witcher 2


Ich wüsste nicht was daran nicht passt.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht was daran nicht passt.


Na die Vorlaufzeit der PC Version, seid nun knapp 11 Monaten schon. 

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

Was für die ersten 6 Monate keine Unterschied macht.


----------



## Sueff81 (17. Juli 2013)

Pas89 schrieb:


> Wenn schon allein ein League of Legends ca. 70 Millionen Accounts hat (auch wenn da bestimmt einige Zweitaccounts drin sind), hat man eine Spielerzahl, die ungefähr an die Konsolenverkäufe von PS3 und Xbox 360 rankommen. Nur bei diesem einen Spiel und es gibt auch genug Personen, wie mich, die League of Legends noch nie gespielt haben. Die Zahl an spielfähigen PCs ist weitaus höher, wenn man dann aber mal die Zahlen von gängigen und bekannten Spielen nimmt liegen die Konsolen meistens vorne, auch ohne die Zahlen von PS3 und Xbox 360 zu addieren.
> Mit AAA Titeln wird Plattformübergreifend nunmal am Meisten Umsatz gemacht und Fifa, CoD, Need for Speed, Battlefield, Assassins Creed usw. verkaufen sich auf der Konsole öfter.


Die meistverkauften Spiele auf PCs sind aber eben Rollenspiele und Strategiespiele, die es nur vielleicht zu 5% auf den Konsolen gibt. Dadurch kann man das schlecht vergleichen.


----------



## Lt.Ford (17. Juli 2013)

Also wenn ich 68% + 63% + 43% + 37% + 30% zusammenzähle, dann komme ich auf 241%.
Ich dachte eigentlich immer, bei sowas müsste 100% rauskommen.

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie die Zahlen zu werten sind?


----------



## Sueff81 (17. Juli 2013)

Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Also wenn ich 68% + 63% + 43% + 37% + 30% zusammenzähle, dann komme ich auf 241%.
> Ich dachte eigentlich immer, bei sowas müsste 100% rauskommen.
> 
> Kann mir jemand erklären, wie die Zahlen zu werten sind?


 
Es soll tatsächlich Menschen geben, die auf nem PC UND ner Konsole zocken. Unglaublich aber wahr.


----------



## Lt.Ford (17. Juli 2013)

War mir jedenfalls so nicht klar.


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (17. Juli 2013)

Pc iss einfach was für leute mit Skill. -Ich bau dir ne "PS4" mit mehr Leistung und Flexibilität- 
aber es gibt einfach immer mehr die einfach nur zocken wollen und keine Ahnung von der Technik haben. Am besten dess Ding daheim hinstellen und dann wird einem der noch Arsch gwischt, mit dem Clouddienst "i wish"
Wer in den MediaMarkt geht und sich n PC für 1000€ kauft und meint er hat jetzt einen Gaming Pc gehört definitiv dazu, und wie viele machen das?
--Gaaaaaaaanz viele, die treiben sich nur nicht hier im   Forum herum. Und das sind auch die, die meinen wir bräuchten kein Pc und kein Windows mehr und so weiter und so fort. Keine Ahnung haben die Leute 
Recht haben die Windows 8 iss doch viel besser zum zocken oder noch besser iss IOS.

Und dass der Pc etwas exotischer wird liegt an richtig schlechtem Marketing der Hersteller und an fehlender Innovation.
Mich kotzt das einfach nur an wenn ich seh wie weit der Pc ohne die drecks konsole schon wäre...


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2013)

FabiTheWinLover schrieb:


> Mich kotzt das einfach nur an wenn ich seh wie weit der Pc ohne die drecks konsole schon wäre...



Wo bzw wie weit wäre der PC ohne die Konsolen?


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (17. Juli 2013)

Leistungsmäßig deutlich weiter.
Man konnte Jahre lang das Potential der PC´s nicht ausnutzen, weil sonst die Konsolen bei dem Spiel abgekackt wären.
Was dabei rauskommt ist der Unterschied zwischen Sandy-Bridge und Haswell nämlich viel Zeit und wenig Leistungszuwachs


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Juli 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> MC mit 512x512 Texturen, OptiFine, 100+ Mods gleichzeitig aktiv nutzt die Stärken aus, ja. WoW mit der genialen Serverinfrastruktur und GUI, was gemodded werden kann und auf Konsolen mangels Steuerungsmöglichkeiten nicht umsetzbar ist, auch.


Bring ein MMORPG mit passendem Controller für die Konsolen und es läuft auch dort. 
Übrigens ist gerade WOW ein Grund, weswegen viele jahrelang nicht aufrüsten mussten, also sind wohltun großer Teil der WOW-Gamer Bremsen für die Spieleentwicklung auf dem PC. 


turbosnake schrieb:


> Das du 2 gegen 1 Plattform vergleichst.
> 
> Damit ist klar das der PC verliert, das gleiche würde rauskommen wenn wir 360 und PC, denn für beide gibt es auch Crossplatformtitel  die es nicht für die PS3 gibt, gegen die PS3 vergleichen, auch da würde die PS3 verlieren.
> 
> Es verliert also immer der Einzelkämpfer.


Den Großteil deiner Beiträge überlese ich lieber mal, aber der hier passt, um ihn zu zitieren. 

Natürlich muss der PC gegen beide Konsolen zusammen antreten, denn das ist nunmal seine Konkurrenz. 
Bei einem Multiplattformtitel wird auf der XBox mit der Entwicklung begonnen und dann wird das Game an die Hardware der PS3 mehr oder weniger gut angepasst, da die Leistung ziemlich gleich ist, d.h. dass es das selbe Game bleibt. 
So, jetzt stellt sich für den Entwickler die Frage, ob sich die Portierung auf den PC überhaupt noch lohnt und wenn ja, in welcher Qualität. 
2/3 der Kunden hat er ja schon abgedeckt, nur ist beim restlichen Drittel oft etwas mehr als nur eine einfache Portierung nötig, da auf dem PC das Game in Konkurrenz zu PC-exklusiven Titeln stehen könnte. 
Soll er nun wegen einem Drittel noch mehr Geld und Arbeit investieren?

Wäre der Absatzmarkt am PC grösser, würde sich diese Frage gar nicht stellen, denn dann würde das Game auf jeden Fall portiert (ausgenommen Exklusivgames), also ist es egal, für welche Konsole man sich ein Game kauft, es fehlt dann beim PC. 



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Der PC hat auch weitaus mehr Spiele als beide Konsolen zusammen.
> Wenn sich CoD nicht so gut verkauft, kann es genausogut auch sein, weil anstelle von 2 anderen Konkurrenztiteln auf der Konsole eben 20 auf dem PC sind. Darüber hinaus könnte man dabei nur diejenigen zählen, die auch wirklich mit dem PC spielen. Und zwar aus Sicht des Marktes relevante Spiele. Davon abgesehen sind bei vielen dieser Aufstellungen die Verkäufe über Steam ausgeschlossen, da darüber garkeine Zahlen veröffentlicht werden.


Jaja, immer diese mysteriösen unbekannten Downloadzahlen beim PC, als ob man auf die Konsolen nichts runter laden könnte und Zahlen dazu habe ich auch noch keine gesehen. 

So, und jetzt nennst du mir bitte 20 halbwegs aktuelle Konkurrenztitel für COD. 


FabiTheWinLover schrieb:


> Leistungsmäßig deutlich weiter.
> Man konnte Jahre lang das Potential der PC´s nicht ausnutzen, weil sonst die Konsolen bei dem Spiel abgekackt wären.
> Was dabei rauskommt ist der Unterschied zwischen Sandy-Bridge und Haswell nämlich viel Zeit und wenig Leistungszuwachs


Vielleicht hast du ja so viel Skill und erkundigst dich mal, wie der Durchschnitts-Gaming-PC aussieht, denn dann weißt du, wer den PC bremst.


----------



## N00bler (17. Juli 2013)

Ich kaufe Spiele generell nur für den PC.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

> also sind wohltun großer Teil der WOW-Gamer Bremsen für die Spieleentwicklung auf dem PC.


Für Grafikblender.
Für gute Spiele nicht.



> Natürlich muss der PC gegen beide Konsolen zusammen antreten, denn das ist nunmal seine Konkurrenz.


Dann wird er immer verlieren, das ist und bleibt unfair.
Weil man dann auch Xbox und PS gegen PS3 antreten lasen, die PS3 ist auch die Konkurrent der beiden.

Da kommt das gleiche raus, deswegen ist das kein Argument.




> Soll er nun wegen einem Drittel noch mehr Geld und Arbeit investieren?


In Zukunft stellt das keinen Aufwand dar.
Zu Xbox Zeiten auch nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Juli 2013)

So, lies dir Folgendes bitte ganz genau durch und wenn du es dir nicht merken kannst, schreib es auf einen Zettel und klebe ihn neben den Monitor:
Hier geht es um Verkaufszahlen und nicht um Qualität!


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

Ohne Qualität verkauft man keine Spiele, das verkennst du hier völlig.


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (17. Juli 2013)

pc vs. konsole...hört wohl nie auf

Konsolen sind was P/L angeht unschlagbar. Für die Entwickler heisst das natürlich, dass diese mehr Menschen erreichen...der markt ist grösser. Warum genau? Mit jedem Spiel erreicht man ALLE konsolenbesitzer...ohne Ausnahme. Bei PC-Usern sieht das jedoch anders aus...oft müssen PCs erst wieder aufgerüstet/neu zusammengestellt werden für ein Spiel bzw. spielegeneration. Da ist der Markt natürlich kleiner. 

Ist zwar schade aber so ist nunmal die Entwicklung. Tangiert mich aber alles nicht wirklich solange ich ein zufriedener PC-Nutzer bin


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (17. Juli 2013)

passt zwar nicht um thema..finde ich aber trotzdem amüsant




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sepulzera (17. Juli 2013)

Rindfleisch3 schrieb:


> Konsolen sind was P/L angeht unschlagbar. Für die Entwickler heisst das natürlich, dass diese mehr Menschen erreichen...der markt ist grösser. Warum genau? Mit jedem Spiel erreicht man ALLE konsolenbesitzer...ohne Ausnahme. Bei PC-Usern sieht das jedoch anders aus...oft müssen PCs erst wieder aufgerüstet/neu zusammengestellt werden für ein Spiel bzw. spielegeneration. Da ist der Markt natürlich kleiner.


Stimmt so nicht. Einen gut Spieletauglichen PC (der immernoch stärker als die lustigen Konsolen sind) bekommt man schon für 400-500€. Konsolen sind auch nicht viel günstiger, wenn dazu die Spiele im Schnitt 50% mehr kosten (gegen Steam 200-250%!)


----------



## omega™ (18. Juli 2013)

400-500€? inkl. Tastatur, Maus, Monitor und evtl. Lautsprecher bzw. Kopfhörer/Headset?
Never.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ohne Qualität verkauft man keine Spiele, das verkennst du hier völlig.


Ok, dann muss das beste Game der Welt auch das Meistverkaufte sein und die gesamte Rangliste an Qualität richtet sich alleine an den Verkaufszahlen. 
Tja, zumindest habe ich was gelernt, nämlich dass du keine Zettel hast. 


Sepulzera schrieb:


> Konsolen sind auch nicht viel günstiger, wenn dazu die Spiele im Schnitt 50% mehr kosten (gegen Steam 200-250%!)


Nö.


----------



## Sepulzera (18. Juli 2013)

omega™;5467974 schrieb:
			
		

> 400-500€? inkl. Tastatur, Maus, Monitor und evtl. Lautsprecher bzw. Kopfhörer/Headset?
> Never.


Stimmt, die Konsolen werden auch immer mit 45" Bildschirmen und 7.1 Soundsystem ausgeliefert, ich vergaß.
Naja Tastatur und Maus braucht man wirklich noch, aber günstige Varianten kosten insgesamt auch nicht mehr als 30€.


----------



## omega™ (18. Juli 2013)

Ich behaupte einmal, dass die Leute eher einen Fernseher besitzen als einen "Gaming Rechner".
BTW... kann man selbst mit einem Röhrenfernseher mit den Konsolen spielen, da braucht es keinen 45" für 2000€.
Und selbst wenn man einen TV braucht... Röhrenfernseher z.B bekommt man überall nachgeschmissen.

PS: Da wo ich herkomme, sind die Lautsprecher in Fernsehgeräte integriert.

PPS: Die Vergleiche, dass ein 500€ PC die aktuellen Konsolen wegklatscht ist hirnrissig.


----------



## SirMister (18. Juli 2013)

Es lebe der* PC*


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juli 2013)

> Ok, dann muss das beste Game der Welt auch das Meistverkaufte sein


Nein muss es nicht.


> und die gesamte Rangliste an Qualität richtet sich alleine an den Verkaufszahlen


Lege mir nicht Worte in den Mund die ich nie gesagt habe.

Oder was denkst du warum verkauft sich Crap meistens nicht gut?
Richtig er hat keine Qualität, also brauchen Spiele die sich verkaufen wollen Qualität und ein exzellentes Marketing wie bei Sim City.

Trash kann sich dagegen sogar sehr gut Verkaufen, aber das ist was anderes als Crap.



> Tja, zumindest habe ich was gelernt, nämlich dass du keine Zettel hast.


Zumindest am PC habe ich keine Zettel, damit hast du recht.



> Ich behaupte einmal, dass die Leute eher einen Fernseher besitzen als einen "Gaming Rechner".


Hier muss es korrekt um Monitor vs TV gehen und nicht um TV vs PC.



> da braucht es keinen 45" für 2000€.


Die kommt man schon für knapp 600€ in guter Qualität, du übertriebst



> Und selbst wenn man einen TV braucht... Röhrenfernseher z.B bekommt man überall nachgeschmissen.


Macht ja auch Sinn die HD Konsolen auf SD zu benutzen... Not.

Btw Monitore bekommt auch noch günstiger.



> Da wo ich herkomme, sind die Lautsprecher in Fernsehgeräte integriert.


In Monitore auch, also braucht man es bei keinem oder bei beidem.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juli 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nö.


Sie kosten teilweise sogar das doppelte.
Also hat er schon recht damit.


----------



## Track11 (18. Juli 2013)

Kann mir mal bitte einer auf die Sprünge helfen und die prozentuale Zusammensetzung der erhobenen Statistik erklären? 211% insgesamt?


----------



## XXTREME (18. Juli 2013)

omega™;5467992 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Vergleiche, dass ein 500€ PC die aktuellen Konsolen wegklatscht ist hirnrissig.


 
Rechne den Monitor raus (denn einen PC kann man auch am heimischen TV anschliessen) dann baue ich dir für 500€ einen TOP PC .


----------



## omega™ (18. Juli 2013)

@turbosnake:

Ironie sagt dir was?
Und ob man nun die Konsolen an einem SD oder HD TV anschließt ist ja wohl mal völlig irrelevant?
BTW: Was ein Fullquote ist, weißt du oder?

PS: Es gibt auch eine tolle Funktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

//:



XXTREME schrieb:


> Rechne den Monitor raus (denn einen PC kann man auch am heimischen TV anschliessen) dann baue ich dir für 500€ einen TOP PC .


 
Na dann mal los.
50€ gehen schon einmal fürs BS drauf.
Und mir ist auch klar, dass man mit aktueller Hardware die Konsolen an die Wand klatscht, aber hättest du das auch vor 8 Jahren gesagt?


----------



## Sueff81 (18. Juli 2013)

Na ja, das mit den Preisen ist immer so ne Sache. Die reine Gaming Performance ist natürlich bei den Konsolen besser. Allerdings braucht man einen PC ja sowieso noch, sei es um auch mal andere Genres als Actionspiele zu zocken, nen Brief zu schreiben, im Internet (gescheit) surfen, E-Mails zu versenden, auch mal nen Bild/Video bearbeiten und und und. Also zu 80% zock ich nicht am PC sondern erledige andere Aufgaben und ich denke so geht es den meisten anderen Spielern auch.
Und ich finde die 300€ für nen Office/Internet-PC mit Monitor und allem drum und dran könnte man genau so gut einrechnen, denn der Gaming PC kann das sogar noch besser als nen günstiger Office Rechner.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juli 2013)

Track11 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte einer auf die Sprünge helfen und die prozentuale Zusammensetzung der erhobenen Statistik erklären? 211% insgesamt?


 An die Forenregelen halten und den Thread lesen, die Antwort steht da schon.


> Ironie sagt dir was?


Kann man schriftlich nicht erkennen



> Und ob man nun die Konsolen an einem SD oder HD TV anschließt ist ja wohl mal völlig irrelevant?


Nein ist es nicht, da du dann auch am PC alles auf diese SD Auflösung runterrechnet müsstet und das schafft auch locker ein System das weniger als die Konsolen kotet.


> BTW: Was ein Fullquote ist, weißt du oder?


Was hat das jetzt damit zu tun?
Ich habe die Zeilen rausgesucht auf die ich gehen, das ist alles aber kein Fullquote.


----------



## Pas89 (18. Juli 2013)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Rechne den Monitor raus (denn einen PC kann man auch am heimischen TV anschliessen) dann baue ich dir für 500€ einen TOP PC .


 
Dann leg mal los für 400€ komplett mit Betriebssystem, Maus und Tastatur, denn das ist der Preis der PS4 gegen den sich der PC dann auch ab November behaupten muss.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juli 2013)

Tastaturen bekommt man für unter 5€ bei ebay oder kostenlos auf dem Sperrmüll, für die Maus muss man vll 25€ ausgeben und für Win 7 auch 20€, landen wir also bei 50€.
Bleiben also 400€ um sich HW zu kaufen und den Durchschnittspreise von PS4 und ONE nicht zu überschreiten, mit 20€ Case und Boxedlüfter könnte das werden.
 Dann bleiben 380€ für den Rest der HW, also DVD LW, 500 GB HDD, CPU, GPU, Ram und Mobo und NT.

Monitor sparen wir uns wie den TV auch, den sonst müssten wir beides beachten.
Nicht jeder hat einen TV, deswegen muss das so-


----------



## Sueff81 (18. Juli 2013)

Pas89 schrieb:


> Dann leg mal los für 400€ komplett mit Betriebssystem, Maus und Tastatur, denn das ist der Preis der PS4 gegen den sich der PC dann auch ab November behaupten muss.



Na ja, nen 6300 mit ner 7870 sollte für 550€ zu bekommen sein. Und da man gerade 4 aktuelle Games dazu bekommt ist das dann günstiger als ne PS4.


----------



## XXTREME (18. Juli 2013)

Pas89 schrieb:


> Dann leg mal los für 400€ komplett mit Betriebssystem, Maus und Tastatur, denn das ist der Preis der PS4 gegen den sich der PC dann auch ab November behaupten muss.


 
Wir sprachen von 500€  https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/info/p33231 

aber wir schweifen hier zu weit vom Thema ab.


----------



## Sueff81 (18. Juli 2013)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Wir sprachen von 500€  aber wir schweifen hier zu weit vom Thema ab.



Genau, außerdem sollte man das Spielchen erst spielen, wenn die PS4 dann auch draußen ist. Grafikkarten und Prozessoren werden ja nicht gerade teurer werden bis Ende des Jahres.


----------



## Pas89 (18. Juli 2013)

Sueff81 schrieb:


> Genau, außerdem sollte man das Spielchen erst spielen, wenn die PS4 dann auch draußen ist. Grafikkarten und Prozessoren werden ja nicht gerade teurer werden bis Ende des Jahres.


 
Klar kann man das dann machen, doch da wird man sich die Zähne ausbeißen, da die Konsolen bei Erscheinen immer P/L-mäßig immer gut aufgestellt sind. Nicht umsonst haben Sony und Microsoft am Anfang Verlust gemacht mit ihren Konsolen.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Monitor sparen wir uns wie den TV auch, den sonst müssten wir beides beachten.
> Nicht jeder hat einen TV, deswegen muss das so-


 
Wenn jemand keine Konsole und keinen PC hat, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das er einen TV hat wesentlich größer, als das er einen Monitor hat.
Wer kommt immer auf diese Schnapsidee und meint die Leute hätten keinen Fernseher.


----------



## FrozenLayer (18. Juli 2013)

Dann kommt der PC eben an den Fernseher ;D
Für etwas mehr als 600 bekommt man jedenfalls einen PC, der jede Konsole leistungstechnisch an die Wand spielt und noch dazu 2 Spiele hat UND noch dazu weitaus mehr kann.
Sony hat nicht umsonst gesagt, dass sie nicht nochmal teure Hardware rausbringen und dabei Verluste einfahren. Wenn sie also mit dem Verkauf von 399€ Hardware Gewinn machen, müsste da schon Alientechnologie drinstecken, die aus "nichts" Gold macht. Aber leider ist das nur mehr oder weniger "stinknormale" Architektur und auch Sony kocht nur mit Wasser. 
Bei Killzone hat man es finde ich sehr schön gesehen. Sah wirklich gut aus für 'ne Konsole, war aber lt. Entwickler schon ziemlich optimiert und lief @30FPS (versprochen wurde 60 von Sony wenn ich mich nicht irre).
Das wird Konsolenspieler natürlich freuen, die sind sowieso nur 30FPS gewohnt aber damit kann man keine PC-Spieler abspeisen, die teilweise Frames jenseits der 60er Marke gewohnt sind.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Juli 2013)

Rindfleisch3 schrieb:


> pc vs. konsole...hört wohl nie auf
> 
> Konsolen sind was P/L angeht unschlagbar. Für die Entwickler heisst das natürlich, dass diese mehr Menschen erreichen...der markt ist grösser. Warum genau? Mit jedem Spiel erreicht man ALLE konsolenbesitzer...ohne Ausnahme. Bei PC-Usern sieht das jedoch anders aus...oft müssen PCs erst wieder aufgerüstet/neu zusammengestellt werden für ein Spiel bzw. spielegeneration. Da ist der Markt natürlich kleiner.


 
Hat aber auch eine schlechtere Bildqualität und wie ich das noch auch PS2 Zeiten kenne ruckelten auch einige Spiele öfter mal, gerade zum Ende der Konsolengeneration.



			
				omega™;5467974 schrieb:
			
		

> 400-500€? inkl. Tastatur, Maus, Monitor und evtl. Lautsprecher bzw. Kopfhörer/Headset?
> Never.


 
Doch, die Spiele wären allerdings nicht bzw. kaum besser anzusehen als die auf der Konsole.
Bei der Konsole nutzt du auch den Fernseher und Lautsprecher brauchst du dann auch nicht und Maus Tastatur gibt es schon für 15€.



Sepulzera schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht. Einen gut Spieletauglichen PC (der immernoch stärker als die lustigen Konsolen sind) bekommt man schon für 400-500€. Konsolen sind auch nicht viel günstiger, wenn dazu die Spiele im Schnitt 50% mehr kosten (gegen Steam 200-250%!)


Du hast vergessen die UK Versionen bei Ebay die es zu vielen Spielen dort gibt und diese sind oft noch günstiger als bei Ebay.


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (18. Juli 2013)

Sepulzera schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Konsolen werden auch immer mit 45" Bildschirmen und 7.1 Soundsystem ausgeliefert, ich vergaß.
> Naja Tastatur und Maus braucht man wirklich noch, aber günstige Varianten kosten insgesamt auch nicht mehr als 30€.


 

Ein Fernseher steht für sich alleine. Es ist eine eigene unabhängige Komponente die SEHR VIELE MENESCHEN besitzen.
Mit Monitor,Maus und Tastatur sieht das schon anders aus...

DIe sache ist doch ganz einfach..eine konsolengeneration dauert bis zu 6 oder 7 jahre...solange hält kein 500 euro pc durch um immernoch aktuelle Spiele zu zocken..das muss man einfach beachten.

Ich bin kein KOnsolenanhänger, im gegenteil....aber das ist nun mal die wahrhet.


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (18. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Tastaturen bekommt man für unter 5€ bei ebay oder kostenlos auf dem Sperrmüll, für die Maus muss man vll 25€ ausgeben und für Win 7 auch 20€, landen wir also bei 50€.
> Bleiben also 400€ um sich HW zu kaufen und den Durchschnittspreise von PS4 und ONE nicht zu überschreiten, mit 20€ Case und Boxedlüfter könnte das werden.
> Dann bleiben 380€ für den Rest der HW, also DVD LW, 500 GB HDD, CPU, GPU, Ram und Mobo und NT.
> 
> ...



Das problem ist einfach, dass nicht jeder Lust hat die einzelnen Komponenten irgendwo bei ebay, hw oder sonstwo zusammenzukratzen. Desweiteren trauen sich nicht viele zu einen PC zusammenzubauen bzw haben nicht die Lust dazu sondern wollen ein Komplettsystem..


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Juli 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Dann kommt der PC eben an den Fernseher ;D
> Für etwas mehr als 600 bekommt man jedenfalls einen PC, der jede Konsole leistungstechnisch an die Wand spielt und noch dazu 2 Spiele hat UND noch dazu weitaus mehr kann.
> Sony hat nicht umsonst gesagt, dass sie nicht nochmal teure Hardware rausbringen und dabei Verluste einfahren. Wenn sie also mit dem Verkauf von 399€ Hardware Gewinn machen, müsste da schon Alientechnologie drinstecken, die aus "nichts" Gold macht. Aber leider ist das nur mehr oder weniger "stinknormale" Architektur und auch Sony kocht nur mit Wasser.
> Bei Killzone hat man es finde ich sehr schön gesehen. Sah wirklich gut aus für 'ne Konsole, war aber lt. Entwickler schon ziemlich optimiert und lief @30FPS (versprochen wurde 60 von Sony wenn ich mich nicht irre).
> Das wird Konsolenspieler natürlich freuen, die sind sowieso nur 30FPS gewohnt aber damit kann man keine PC-Spieler abspeisen, die teilweise Frames jenseits der 60er Marke gewohnt sind.


60 FPS?
Ich hab bis jetzt nur gehört, dass fast alles auf 30 FPS fix laufen soll und dass Killzone nur auf einem 4GB RAM DevKit lief. 
Wo sind jetzt die 20 Konkurrenztitel für COD? 

@Turbo
Hast du jetzt ernsthaft erwähnt, dass man sich doch Sachen vom Müll holen kann, damit man preislich mit einer Konsole mithalten kann? Ja, hast du. 
Außerdem solltest du doch nur dann auf meine Beiträge eingehen, wenn du sie auch verstehst.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Juli 2013)

@Rindfleisch3
Du hast recht das dieser kein 6-7Jahre aushält, aber ich würde mir sowieso nie die erste Revision der neuen Konsolen holen, siehe bei der PS3 den YLOD. So wäre es nur 5 Jahre, aber auch da gebe ich dir Recht das der PC im normalen Fall nicht solange ausreicht.

@Rindfleisch3
Es gibt auch PC Shops die das System für einen kleinen Preis zusammenbauen wenn man die Komponenten dort bestellt hat.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Juli 2013)

Ach ja, wir brauchen hier keine weitere Diskussion, was jetzt billiger kommt, denn wenn man es nur auf's Gaming bezieht, kommt man bei der Konsole günstiger weg. Beim PC zahlt man mehr, bekommt aber auch mehr und das soll dann jeder so handhaben, wie er es will.


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (18. Juli 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> @Rindfleisch3
> Es gibt auch PC Shops die das System für einen kleinen Preis zusammenbauen wenn man die Komponenten dort bestellt hat.


 
ja das weiss ich  war aber darauf bezogen, wenn man alles second hand kauft
Trotzdem, ist denke ich die BEreitschaft der "normalen" leute bzw von Laien die einfach nur zocken wollen, eine KOnsole (kein zusammenbauen, sehr gut aufeinaner abgestimmte architektur) zu kaufen grösser als einen pc zusammenschrauben zu lassen...mit schlechtem gewissen, dass dieser vllt mängel oder inkompatibilitäten aufweisen wird. Ist einfach bequemer wenn man sich nicht mit dem ganzen Kram beschäftigen mag...


----------



## DaStash (18. Juli 2013)

Sepulzera schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht. Einen gut Spieletauglichen PC (der immernoch stärker als die lustigen Konsolen sind) bekommt man schon für 400-500€. Konsolen sind auch nicht viel günstiger, wenn dazu die Spiele im Schnitt 50% mehr kosten (gegen Steam 200-250%!)


Dieser Annahme unterlag ich auch immer und rein theoretisch betrachtet stimmt das auch "AAAABBBBEEEERRRR" es ist schlicht und ergreifend FALSCH! Denn!!!---> die Hardware einer Konsole wird im Gegensatz zu PC Hardware, von den Programmierern "direkt" angesprochen, was man low-level-Programmierung nennt und das führt eben dazu, dass die vermeintlich schlechtere Hardware mindestens gleich gute Ergebnisse erziehlt, wenn nicht sogar bessere.



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Dann kommt der PC eben an den Fernseher ;D
> Für etwas mehr als 600 bekommt man jedenfalls einen PC, der jede Konsole leistungstechnisch an die Wand spielt und noch dazu 2 Spiele hat UND noch dazu weitaus mehr kann.
> Sony hat nicht umsonst gesagt, dass sie nicht nochmal teure Hardware rausbringen und dabei Verluste einfahren. Wenn sie also mit dem Verkauf von 399€ Hardware Gewinn machen, müsste da schon Alientechnologie drinstecken, die aus "nichts" Gold macht. Aber leider ist das nur mehr oder weniger "stinknormale" Architektur und auch Sony kocht nur mit Wasser.
> Bei Killzone hat man es finde ich sehr schön gesehen. Sah wirklich gut aus für 'ne Konsole, war aber lt. Entwickler schon ziemlich optimiert und lief @30FPS (versprochen wurde 60 von Sony wenn ich mich nicht irre).
> Das wird Konsolenspieler natürlich freuen, die sind sowieso nur 30FPS gewohnt aber damit kann man keine PC-Spieler abspeisen, die teilweise Frames jenseits der 60er Marke gewohnt sind.


Klar und für 800€ oder ach ne, gleich lieber 1000€ erhällt man denn einen noch schnelleren PC...^^
Vergleichbarkeit setzt voraus, dass man einen gemeinsamen Nenner hat und das ist logischer Weise in dem Bereich der Preis oder die Hardware und da verhält es sich umgekehrt proportional. Ist der Preis gleich, ist die konsole schneller und ist die Hardware gleich, ist der PC teurer(ausgehend von den nextGen Konsolen // das relativiert sich dann nach ca. einem Jahre und danach kehrt sich die Logik um). 


MfG


----------



## Sepulzera (18. Juli 2013)

Also in den beiden Haushalten, wo ich gerade lebe, gibt es lediglich 2 steinalte Röhrenfernseher. Das sieht vielleicht woanders besser aus, aber eben auch nicht überall.
Demnach bräuchte ich zur Konsole noch einen Fernseher. Btw die beiden Konsolennutzer, die ich kenne, kauften sich extra zur PS einen neuen Fernseher dazu.

Und für 500€ kann man sich definitiv einen guten Rechner zusammenstellen, der dann auch zukünftig noch die Qualität der Konsolenspiele abgibt. Verliert ja nicht auf einmal was!
Selbstverständlich kann man dann die neuesten Spiele nicht auf maximum-graphic-blingbling-shit spielen, aber wayne? Ich spiele übrigens auf LOW und könnte definitiv höher ansetzen, wenn ich wollte.

Bitte vergiss auch nicht in deiner Rechnung, dass du mit jedem gekauften Spiel die PS MITFINANZIERST. Sprich pro Spiel kostete deine PS einen gewissen Betrag (20€?) mehr! Macht bei 10 gekauften Spielen schon 200€ mehr für das gute Stück..

Und bitte lasst diese Ebay und Müll Vergleiche. Ich rede von neuwertigen Produkten und Mäuse gibt es defintiv auch für 5-10€, ebenso Tastaturen. Haben halt keine 500 Makrotasten, die eh niemand nutzt.



			
				daStash schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Annahme unterlag ich auch immer und rein theoretisch betrachtet  stimmt das auch "AAAABBBBEEEERRRR" es ist schlicht und ergreifend  FALSCH! Denn!!!---> die Hardware einer Konsole wird im Gegensatz zu  PC Hardware, von den Programmierern "direkt" angesprochen, was man  low-level-Programmierung nennt und das führt eben dazu, dass die  vermeintlich schlechtere Hardware mindestens gleich gute Ergebnisse  erziehlt, wenn nicht sogar bessere.


Das stimmt allerdings. Aber wie schon gesagt, geht man davon aus, dass man mehr als nur 1 Spiel kauft, ist der PC trotzdem wieder günstiger.


----------



## DaStash (18. Juli 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> @Turbo
> Hast du jetzt ernsthaft erwähnt, dass man sich doch Sachen vom Müll holen kann, damit man preislich mit einer Konsole mithalten kann?


Ja, hat er.^^ 
Und da kann man dann auch gleich ein wenig Bio-Müll einsammeln und per Flux-Kompensator den PC mit Strom versorgen.... 

Oh man, die Diskussion hier wird immer abstruser.^^ 

MfG


----------



## FrozenLayer (18. Juli 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> 60 FPS?
> Ich hab bis jetzt nur gehört, dass fast alles auf 30 FPS fix laufen soll und dass Killzone nur auf einem 4GB RAM DevKit lief.
> Wo sind jetzt die 20 Konkurrenztitel für COD?



» PlayStation 4: Sony will 60 FPS und 1080p als Standard durchsetzen by play3.de
Auch hier im Forum wurde doch ständig von 60FPS geredet.

Und wenn Killzone schon 4,7GB RAM in Nutzung hatte (war glaube ich auch ohne OS), kann es wohl schlecht auf 4GB DevKits gelaufen sein. 

List of first-person shooters - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Sieh dir diese Liste an, 6 exklusive PS3 Shooter, viele exklusive WIN-Shooter (zu faul, die alle zu zählen). Dazu dann eine Zahl X an Spielen, die für PC und auch PS3 released wurden.
Selbst wenn man nur die Spiele ab 2005 nimmt, ist die Anzahl der PS3-Shooter haushoch unterlegen. Und dazu zählen halt auch Dauerbrenner wie Counterstrike, TFC, DoD, Far Cry, HL, Planetside, usw. 
Und dann kommt noch dazu, dass viele Spiele über Jahre fleißig gespielt werden, weil sie dank großer Moddingcommunity oben gehalten werden, HL2 als wohl bekanntestes Beispiel. Ich kenne die Moddingsituation für HL bei PS3 und XBox jetzt nicht, wage aber zu behaupten, dass ein Half-Life 2 für Konsolen heute kein Faktor mehr ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Juli 2013)

Keine Ahnung, ich bin sowieso kein Shooter-Spieler. 
Edit: Lies dir doch deinen Link und deinen ursprünglichen Beitrag nochmal durch. 
Edit 2: Was verstehst du eigentlich unter halbwegs aktuell??
Damit meine ich Spiele, die 3 höchstens 4 Jahre alt sind und wenn du dir die Liste jetzt noch mal anschaust, sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus, aber vielleicht müssen jetzt bis zu 10 Jahre alte Games als Plus für den PC herhalten, was auch die steigenden Absätze auf den Konsolen erklären würde. 


> Das stimmt allerdings. Aber wie schon gesagt, geht man davon aus, dass man mehr als nur 1 Spiel kauft, ist der PC trotzdem wieder günstiger.


Nein, wenn man will, kommt man mit der Konsole auf jeden Fall günstiger weg. 
Man kann Games ausleihen, oder gebraucht kaufen. Man kann PS+ nutzen und damit haben viele ihren Jahresbedarf mehr als abgedeckt. 
Das gehört aber alles in den PC VS Konsole Thread. 

Hier gehts um Absätze und Spielerzahlen auf den verschiedenen Plattformen.


----------



## DaStash (18. Juli 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Hier gehts um Absätze und Spielerzahlen auf den verschiedenen Plattformen.


So ist es. 

MfG


----------



## Pas89 (18. Juli 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Man kann PS+ nutzen und damit haben viele ihren Jahresbedarf mehr als abgedeckt.
> 
> 
> Hier gehts um Absätze und Spielerzahlen auf den verschiedenen Plattformen.



Stimmt auch, aber irgendeiner wird gleich bestimmt wieder ein anderes Thema anzetteln, da es einigen hier anscheinend eher darum geht zu beweisen, dass Konsolen der letzte Schrott sind, was aber falsch ist. Aber auch das ist ein anderes Thema.

Viele vergessen, dass durch die besseren Verkaufszahlen auf den Konsolen teilweise auch die PC Versionen erst möglich werden, weil PC only Titel ein viel größeres Risiko sind (Ausnahme z.B. bekannte Serien wie Diablo, Warcraft etc.).
Wäre ein Dark Souls z.B. nur auf dem PC rausgekommen und hätte sich nicht rentiert, würde jetzt kein zweiter Teil kommen. Da die Reihe aber bereits auf der Konsole gute Absatzzahlen hatte und es genug PC Spieler gab die es auch wollten, können doch nun beide Seiten zufrieden sein und sich auf Teil 2 freuen.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juli 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> @Turbo
> Hast du jetzt ernsthaft erwähnt, dass man sich doch Sachen vom Müll holen kann, damit man preislich mit einer Konsole mithalten kann? Ja, hast du.
> Außerdem solltest du doch nur dann auf meine Beiträge eingehen, wenn du sie auch verstehst.


 Man kann für eine Mecha auch mehr ausgeben, aber auf ebay findet man die günstiger und Superwip meinte er hat dort mal welche gefunden. Ich habe nur die günstigste Variante für die höchste Qualität ausgesucht.
Gilt aber nur für die Tastatur, den Rest kann man sich alles neu kaufen und vom Shop zusammen bauen lassen.
Tasta und Maus anschließen sollte ja jeder hinbekommen.




> Man kann PS+ nutzen und damit haben viele ihren Jahresbedarf mehr als abgedeckt.


Da ist man bei MS atm besser aufgehoben, da man die Games halten darf und sich nicht an den Tropf von Sony hängen muss.

Man kann nicht voraussetzen das ein aktueller TV vorhanden ist, deswegen müssen wir das auch beachten.
Alles was nicht 1080p darstellen kann fehlt darunter, also relativ viel.


----------



## Pas89 (18. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Man kann nicht voraussetzen das ein aktueller TV vorhanden ist, deswegen müssen wir das auch beachten.
> Alles was nicht 1080p darstellen kann fehlt darunter, also relativ viel.


 
Laufen würden die auch an einer alten Röhre. Sieht zwar entsprechend aus aber geht. Hab es selbst mal mit BF3 auf einem 25 Jahre alten 30cm Fernseher ausprobiert. 
Also Fernseher würd ich nicht einberechnen. Entweder hat man Fernseher oder Monitor und an beide kann man mit dem richtigen Kabel die Konsolen anschließen, sei es Component, HDMI, VGA oder SCART.


----------



## FrozenLayer (18. Juli 2013)

Alte Monitore hat auch fast jeder, ansonsten ließe sich auch schnell einer für 30€ besorgen wenns darum geht. Also entweder beim PC bleibt der Bildschirm außen vor oder bei der PS4 muss der Fernseher mit dazu.


----------



## Pas89 (18. Juli 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Alte Monitore hat auch fast jeder, ansonsten ließe sich auch schnell einer für 30€ besorgen wenns darum geht. Also entweder beim PC bleibt der Bildschirm außen vor oder bei der PS4 muss der Fernseher mit dazu.


 
Bei beiden rauslassen, wäre ja sonst sinnlos und unfair, wenn man es nur bei einem von den Beiden einberechnet.
Aber das Thema hat sich denk ich mal auch erledigt hier gings ja primär um die Verkaufszahlen und nicht um endlose PC vs Konsolen Vergleiche, die sowieso nie enden da beide Seiten ihre Fraktion besser dastehen lassen wollen als die Andere und die Wahrheit irgendwo in der Mitte liegt. 
Der PC hat Vorteile und die Konsolen haben dafür andere Vorteile, was besser für jemanden ist hängt eben von Interessen und Situation ab.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juli 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Alte Monitore hat auch fast jeder, ansonsten ließe sich auch schnell einer für 30€ besorgen wenns darum geht. Also entweder beim PC bleibt der Bildschirm außen vor oder bei der PS4 muss der Fernseher mit dazu.



Seh ich nicht so. Einen Fernseher haben wahrscheinlich grob 95%, aber niemals haben 95% einen Monitor für einen PC rum stehen. Manche haben neben dem Fernseher zu Hause ein Tablet, Notebook etc, wo sie einfach keinen extra Monitor für brauchen.


----------



## FrozenLayer (18. Juli 2013)

Und wieder andere haben garkeinen Fernseher. Wenn du genaue Zahlen hast, lass hören. 
Und selbst dann kann man auch einen Computer an diesen anschließen.


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (18. Juli 2013)

Welt-in-Zahlen.de > Lndervergleich > Vergleichskriterium: Fernsehgerte je 1000 Einwohner</a>

gibt auch andere statistiken...aber die werte ähneln sich: Jeder 7te bis 8te in Deutschland besitzt einen Fernseher

edit:

es ist zudem auch wichtig, dass man nicht den fernsher alleine für sich betrachtet...id est im zusammenhang mit anderen technischen Geräten sieht. Zb. kann man erahnen, dass menschen welche keinen tv besitzen auch mit 99% wahrscheinlichkeit keinen Monitor besitzen und je besitzen werden vice versa gilt das nicht.


----------



## Pas89 (18. Juli 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Und wieder andere haben garkeinen Fernseher. Wenn du genaue Zahlen hast, lass hören.
> Und selbst dann kann man auch einen Computer an diesen anschließen.


 
Man kann einen PC an den Fernseher anschließen und man kann eine Konsole an einen Monitor anschließen, aber worauf willst du nun hinaus?


----------



## FrozenLayer (18. Juli 2013)

Rindfleisch3 schrieb:


> gibt auch andere statistiken...aber die werte ähneln sich: Jeder 7te bis 8te in Deutschland besitzt einen Fernseher


 Siehst du? keine 95%. Und die gleiche Seite sagt, dass jeder 6te bis 7te einen Computer hat.



Pas89 schrieb:


> Man kann einen PC an den Fernseher anschließen und man kann eine Konsole an einen Monitor anschließen, aber worauf willst du nun hinaus?


 Keine Ahnung, wer hier die Ausgabegeräte in den Ring geworfen hat, wir sollten bei der Hardware ansich bleiben.


----------



## Pas89 (18. Juli 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wer hier die Ausgabegeräte in den Ring geworfen hat, wir sollten bei der Hardware ansich bleiben.



OK, so langsam habe ich nämlich den Überblick verloren bei den ganzen Punkten die hier im Thread mittlerweile angesprochen wurden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Juli 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wer hier die Ausgabegeräte in den Ring geworfen hat, wir sollten bei der Hardware ansich bleiben.


Wir sollten schön langsam mal zum Thema zurück kommen.


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (18. Juli 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Siehst du? keine 95%. Und die gleiche Seite sagt, dass jeder 6te bis 7te einen Computer hat.
> 
> 
> .



Sorry habe mich falsch ausgedrückt.  Mein Fehler.  Nicht jeder 7te bis 8te...sollte eher heissen 7 bzw 8 von 10 menschen besitzen einen tv. 70 bis 80%..
Das ist recht viel..und in den usa 95%.


----------



## DaStash (18. Juli 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Seh ich nicht so. Einen Fernseher haben wahrscheinlich grob 95%, aber niemals haben 95% einen Monitor für einen PC rum stehen. Manche haben neben dem Fernseher zu Hause ein Tablet, Notebook etc, wo sie einfach keinen extra Monitor für brauchen.



Sign

MfG


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Juli 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Seh ich nicht so. Einen Fernseher haben wahrscheinlich grob 95%, aber niemals haben 95% einen Monitor für einen PC rum stehen. Manche haben neben dem Fernseher zu Hause ein Tablet, Notebook etc, wo sie einfach keinen extra Monitor für brauchen.



Wie gesagt, den PC kann man auch an einen Fernseher anschließen, zumindest wenn er einen HDMI Anschluss hat und kaum ein Haushalt wird keinen PC haben.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juli 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> ... kaum ein Haushalt wird keinen PC haben.



Die Zahl dürfte aber in den letzten Jahren gesunken sein (Notebooks, Tablets usw).


----------



## DarkMo (18. Juli 2013)

und: pc heisst nich gleich gaming-tauglicher pc ^^ meine eltern haben auch noch nen laufenden pc zu hause stehn - von 95 oder so  war mein erster ^^


----------



## alm0st (19. Juli 2013)

Um nochmal auf meinen Ausgangspunkt zurück zu kommen: 
Wenn ich 2 Konsolen habe, die ich mit einer fast gleichen Spielversion beliefern kann (technisch relativ ähnlich, pro Konsole lauffähig angepasst), dann ist durchaus klar verständlich warum der PC weniger rentabel ist. Wenn die Konsolenversion mal läuft, dann läuft sie. Fertig. Dort wird alles auf die fix vorhandene Hardware angepasst und man hat die Sicherheit, dass sich daran nichts ändern kann. Dann kommen nach Release vielleicht noch 1-2 Patches mit Bugfixes und das wars. 
Am PC dagegen sind so extrem viele unterschiedliche Konstelationen alleine an Hardware möglich, dass Probleme ohne entsprechend aufwendiges Testen vorprogrammiert sind. Dazu gesellen sich dann noch Treiber und Software obendrauf, was es so gut wie unmöglich macht, ein absolut fehler- und störrfreies Spiel zu entwickeln. Das kostet wiederrum in Nachhinein einen Haufen Kohle, da sowas ja bekannter weise frühestens zu Release auffällt und häufig ne gefühlte Ewigkeit dauert, bis mal das Problem erkannt und gefixed wird.
Nicht das Konsolen perfekt wären, da kann auch zu Problemen kommen. In Relation gesehen sind das aber ganz andere Dimensionen.

Insofern kann ich die Begeisterung der Publisher und Entwickler schon verstehen wenn sie sagen, dass Konsolen einfacher, unproblematischer und damit am Ende auch finanziell lohnender sind.


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Juli 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> und: pc heisst nich gleich gaming-tauglicher pc ^^ meine eltern haben auch noch nen laufenden pc zu hause stehn - von 95 oder so  war mein erster ^^


 
Es ging aber um den Monitor.


----------



## DarkMo (19. Juli 2013)

der monitor allein stellt aber auch keine games dar  und wenn wir von konsolen reden, müssen wir sie also mit gaming pc's vergleichen und nich mit monitoren xD


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juli 2013)

Es ging darum ob man TVs und oder Monitore als Kostenfaktor sehen sollte.

Scheinbar hältst du dich nicht an das was auf deinem Avatar steht.


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Juli 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> der monitor allein stellt aber auch keine games dar  und wenn wir von konsolen reden, müssen wir sie also mit gaming pc's vergleichen und nich mit monitoren xD



 Ein Fernseher alleine stellt auch keine Games dar, denn dafür brauchst du auch noch die Konsole.


----------



## PcGamer512 (20. Juli 2013)

Konsolen sind einfach nur der größte scheiß und wenn ich dann auch noch höre dass PS4 und Xbox alle Pcs wegputzt und hintersich lässt krieg ich nur son hals .
Die labern soviel ******* wenn die ps4 rauskommt ist sie sowiso schon wieder veraltet.


----------



## Pas89 (20. Juli 2013)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Konsolen sind einfach nur der größte scheiß


 
Sehr qualifizierter Kommentar. Mit dieser gut durchdachten Argumentation hast du die Diskussion hier gewonnen und alle, die was anderes behaupten, haben keine Ahnung.


----------



## DarkMo (20. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es ging darum ob man TVs und oder Monitore als Kostenfaktor sehen sollte.


 und? es wurde doch schon gesagt, dass die neueren modelle auch als pc monitor "missbraucht" werden können - oder eben für ne konsole. aber gut, is wohl ansichtssache. für die anschaffung eines pc's gehört für mich nen monitor halt ggf mit dazu. was gibts denn da für möglichkeiten? entweder ich hab nen alten der noch io is und brauch keinen (wie ich bei ner konsole warscheinlich nen fernseher hab und keinen extra kaufen brauch) oder ich muss nen neuen mitkaufen oder ich "steig neu ein" und brauch eh erstma son dingen sowie maus/tasta/gehäuse.

aber wurst, ich merk schon, ihr wollt recht haben un nich diskutieren


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Juli 2013)

Selbst wenn der Absatzmarkt bei Konsolen größer ist als beim PC,sollten die Softwarehersteller,die Plattform nicht so Stiefmütterlich behandeln.
Mit miesen Konsolen umsetzungen , mit mieser Steuerung ,steigert man nicht gerade den Umsatz.
Alan Wake zeigt zb. das der PC,als Absatzmarkt, doch nicht so ganz unwichtig ist.
Erst vollmundig für alle Plattformen angekündigt,dann nur Konsole,jetzt dann doch für PC.(obwohl er gar nicht mehr erscheinen sollte^^).
Ich hoffe das es noch lange Games für meine Lieblingsplattform geben wird.

(COD BO2 mit Gamepad brrrrrr)


----------



## grenn-CB (21. Juli 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> brauch) oder ich muss nen neuen mitkaufen oder ich "steig neu ein" und brauch eh erstma son dingen sowie maus/tasta/gehäuse.



Das Gehäuse gehört zum PC und Maus und Tastatur kann man ja das günstigste nehmen und das bekommt man zusammen schon für 10-15€.


----------



## Sepulzera (21. Juli 2013)

Ok, um jetzt mal wieder zum Theme umzuschwenken (läuft irgendwie außer Ruder):

Bei wem treffen diese Zahlen im Freundeskreis zu?
In meinem nicht, da benutzen gefühlt 95% PC, 15% Smartphone/Tablet und 5% Konsole.


----------



## Pas89 (21. Juli 2013)

Also in meinem Freundeskreis sieht das Ganze anders aus. Wenn es ums Benutzen geht wäre es bei mir ca. 90% die einen PC benutzen, 90% die ein Smartphone und/oder Tablet benutzen und 90% die Konsolen benutzen (Habe insgesamt 10 Leute gewählt). 
Wenn es allerdings um Spiele auf der jeweiligen Plattform geht sind es nur vier Leute die aktiv am PC spielen, am Smartphone spielen drei Leute sehr wenig und an der Konsole spielen alle neun Leute regelmäßig.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, ist dass die Bereitschaft bei meinem Freundeskreis gegen null geht ein PC Spiel zum Vollpreis zu kaufen, da immer auf Steam Sales gewartet wird. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, bei Diablo 3 haben alles direkt zugegriffen. An den Konsolen greifen die Meisten tiefer in die Tasche und kaufen sich Spiele oft direkt zum Release z.B. The Last of Us, Halo 4, Uncharted, Dark Souls, Skyrim usw. 

Das ist aber wie immer nicht repräsentativ, da je nach Region, Freundeskreis und Alter alles anders sein kann. In Deutschland gibts im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern noch relativ viele PC Spieler, aber fragt mal nach wer in Japan alles einen 3DS besitzt.


----------

